# Wollt ihr ewig Leben?



## seanbuddha (3. April 2011)

Ich habe gerade im Internet dieses hier gefunden:
http://www.visualnew...ing-new-organs/

Es hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt. Organe mithilfe von Zellen züchten, gehen wir zu weit?
Kein Lebewesen ist dafür ausgelegt ewig zu Leben. 
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein, ich bin eher Sprachlos. Was denkt ihr dazu?

Jetzt mit Umfrage!


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2011)

Ewig leben? Auf keinen Fall. Da kommen diese Deppen im Bundestag noch auf die Idee, man kann ja bis 100 (oder mehr) arbeiten.

Aber das mit den Organen, naja, kommt auf das Alter an, wann man ein neues Organ bräuchte. Die ganzen Leute, die auf den Transplantationslisten stehen für Leber, Niere, etc. würden sich sicherlich drüber freuen.

Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. April 2011)

Wenn es da halt welche gibt die ewig Leben wollen, warum nicht? Wär aber nichts für mich.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kein Lebewesen ist dafür ausgelegt ewig zu Leben.



Doch es gibt Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten, die keine biologische Uhr besitzen. Sie können nur durch Krankheit, Nahrungsmangel etc. sterben. Nicht jedoch durch hohes Alter.

Dazu gehören einige Seegurken, Quallen und Pilze.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. April 2011)

Sprachlos bin ich eher wegen des total bescheuert gewählten Titels für so einen Artikel. Kein Mensch lebt ewig, nur weil er ne Lunge oder ein Herz ersetzen kann. Und wieso geht das zu weit, Organe nachzuzüchten? Ich bin selber Organspender und wäre ich mal auf ein Ersatzteil angewiesen, würde ich das natürlich nutzen. Oder will mir hier jemand erzählen, dass er freiwillig den Löffel abgibt, statt ein "gezüchtetes" Organ zu verwenden, weil es moralisch irgendwie verwerflich sein soll?

Dass der Mensch nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, 100 Jahre und älter zu werden, sieht man wohl daran, dass man mit zunehmendem Alter immer mehr einen an der Waffel hat, aber deswegen die ganze Sache zu verteufeln halte ich für unsinnig.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Doch es gibt lebewesen auf diesem Planeten, die keine biologische Uhr besitzen. Sie können nur durch Krankheit, Nahrungsmangel etc. sterben. Nicht jedoch durch Alter.
> 
> Dazu gehören einige Seegurken, Quallen und Pilze.



Ja okay, irgendsowas hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber gehen wir nun mal von Säugetieren wie der Mensch aus.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

Ich Zitiere den Großmeister:
"You know I'm born to lose, and gambling's for fools,
But that's the way I like it baby,
I don't wanna live forever,
And don't forget the joker!"

Nein, ich würde nicht ewig Leben wollen. Ich könnte nicht damit Leben ständig auf den Beerdigungen der eigenen Familie zu sein. Abgesehn davon wäre es mir nach 1000 Jahren zu langweilig.

/edit: Was Bersi sagt stimmt. Gezüchtete Organe? Warum nicht, wenn sie genauso funktionieren. Wir lassen uns ja auch gewisse Organe/Organ Teile von Tieren einsetzen. Jedoch würde ich nicht, wie gesagt, Ewig leben wollen.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja okay, irgendsowas hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber gehen wir nun mal von Säugetieren wie der Mensch aus.



Auch der Mensch wäre potentiell unsterblich. Jedoch verhindert das ein automatischer Zellteilungsstopp durch verkürzung der Telomere bei jeder Zellteilung. 
Würde man diese Vorgang aushebeln können, würde der Mensch unbegrenzte Zellteilung besitzen und somit unendlich langes Leben.


----------



## Neritia (3. April 2011)

unendlich lange leben will ich sicher ned (wenn ich sehe was meine oma für einen an der klatsche hat )

aber ich find organe züchten geht nicht viel zu weit, denn es hat einen vorteil, man muss ned ewig auf der liste stehen um 
eines zu bekommen...

ich hab mich mal rein aus interesse dafür interessiert wie es wäre wenn ich mir meine pankreas (bauchspeicheldrüse) ersetzten lassen wollen würde, da ich schon beinahe seit 17 jahren an diabetes erkrankt bin und eigentlich nur eine transplantation eine "komplette" heilung verspricht (natürlich von den komplikationen abgesehen) und naja ich sag mal so meine pumpe ist um einiges günstiger und ich habe nicht wartezeiten von 10 jahren +.
denn ein diabetiker wird erst in letzter konsequenz herangezogen, so ein teil zu bekommen, ich glaub bevor es auf dem müll landet... oder mir anfäng ein fuß abzufaulen....
wenn ich die chance hätte mir meine "eigene bauchspeicheldrüse heranzuzüchten" würde ich garantiert (solang es finanziell möglich ist) machen lassen, denn auch wenn die medizinischen mittel und therapieformen um einiges ausgereifter sind als bei sonstigen krankheiten, wird einem das leben mit der krankheit nur erleichtert und man wird nicht geheilt und man hat trotz toll eingestellten blutzucker etc. immer ein risiko an spätschäden zu leiden (blindheit, nierenversagen, herzversagen, diabetischer fuß etc.) deshalb bin ich bis zu einem gewissen grade noch immer der meinung das stammzellenforschung etwas ist, dass man nicht nur negativ bewerten darf... einfach da ich dort auch die möglichkeit sehe, dass ich geheilt werden könnte... 

auch wenn es egoistisch klingt, aber ein bissal ego muss man auch sein


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein, ich würde nicht ewig Leben wollen. Ich könnte nicht damit Leben ständig auf den Beerdigungen der eigenen Familie zu sein. Abgesehn davon wäre es mir nach 1000 Jahren zu langweilig.



Ewiges Leben ist psychisch verdammt belastend wenn es Menschen gibt die ihr liebt oder sehr gerne habt und diese nicht ewig leben. Außerdem würde das dann auch bevölkerungstechnisch extreme Nachteile verursachen.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ewiges Leben ist psychisch verdammt belastend wenn es Menschen gibt die ihr liebt oder sehr gerne habt und diese nicht ewig leben. Außerdem würde das dann auch bevölkerungstechnisch extreme Nachteile verursachen.



Ersteres erwähnte ich ja, letzteres wollte ich jetzt mal aussen vor lassen. Selbst wenn ALLE Menschen ewig Leben könnten, ich würde irgendwann einfach Sterben wollen. Allein wegen Überbevölkerung, irgendwann wird es zu viel und wie will man es Lösen, wenn niemand Stirbt? Aber naja, wenn es soweit ist, ist es sicher rein von der Moral her in Ordnung Menschen zu töten.


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Allein wegen Überbevölkerung, irgendwann wird es zu viel und wie will man es Lösen, wenn niemand Stirbt? Aber naja, wenn es soweit ist, ist es sicher rein von der Moral her in Ordnung Menschen zu töten.



Hm bei dem Satz hätte ich schon ne Idee für neuen Thread^^.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm bei dem Satz hätte ich schon ne Idee für neuen Thread^^.



Die Bank dankt.


----------



## Sarjin (3. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass der Mensch nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, 100 Jahre und älter zu werden, sieht man wohl daran, dass man mit zunehmendem Alter immer mehr einen an der Waffel hat, aber deswegen die ganze Sache zu verteufeln halte ich für unsinnig.



Ich hab mal gehört das der Mensch genetisch und physiologisch darauf ausgelegt ist ca 130 - 150 Jahre alt zu werden. Alleine die Tatsache das der Körper ständig mit Umwelteinflüssen zu kämpfen hat lässt keinen Menschen so alt werden (und natürlich noch eventuelle genetische Defekte).

Die meisten Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten altern. Man könnte sagen, um die Genetische Vielfalt aufrecht zu erhalten und einer Überbevölkerung entgegen zu wirken.
Doch da wir den Sinn hinter dem ganzen (dem Leben) bisher nicht Ergründen konnten, kann man das altern auch durchaus als einen Defekt ansehen. In Anbetracht der Tatsache das jedes Lebenwesen darauf ausgelegt ist zu ÜBERleben (darwins Theorie beweißt es), ist altern ansich nicht etwas was einem Grund zu folgen scheint.

Ob ich ewig Leben will ?

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich die Alternative nicht kenne...

Jo besser als die Nicht-Existenz.



Edou schrieb:


> Ersteres erwähnte ich ja, letzteres wollte ich jetzt mal aussen vor lassen. Selbst wenn ALLE Menschen ewig Leben könnten, ich würde irgendwann einfach Sterben wollen. Allein wegen Überbevölkerung, irgendwann wird es zu viel und wie will man es Lösen, wenn niemand Stirbt? Aber naja, wenn es soweit ist, ist es sicher rein von der Moral her in Ordnung Menschen zu töten.




 Hierbei muss allerdings noch beachtet werden, dass selbst wenn Menschen nicht altern würden, kein Mensch ewig leben würde.
Wir reden hier schließlich nicht von Krankheitsimmunität. Und wenn dich nn LKW umfährt dann bissu ebenfalls tot. Nur mal so als Beispiel.
Allerdings hast du trotzdem nicht unrecht. Schaut man sicht die aktuelle Weltbevölkerung an sieht man das selbst MIT alternden Menschen mehr Leute geboren werden, als von uns gehen.

Leute zu töten wird sicherlich nicht notwendig sein. In einer Welt in denen die Menschen nicht altern und es somit nur Ressourcen für einen Bruchteil der Bevölkerung auf der Erde gibt würden Kriege das von sich Regeln. Aber auch mit alternden Menschen wird das in der nächsten Zeit passieren sobald das Öl knapp wird. Denn wir fahren nicht nur mit Öl. Wir stellen auch den Großteil der Gegenstände die wir benutzen daraus her.


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Ich finde bei dem Thread wär ne Umfrage ne gute Idee gewesen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. April 2011)

Das hat doch gar nichts mit ewigem Leben zu tun. Man wird solche Organe keinem 80-jährigen einsetzen. Hier geht es um junge Leute zwischen 0-50, die dadurch ihren kaputten Körper reparieren könnten.

Jeder, der gegen das Züchten von Organen oder sogar gegen Organspende ist, soll mal ein paar gute Sätze bringen, die er seinem vierjährigen Sohn erzählen würde, wenn er wissen wollte, was Herzinsuffizienz bedeutet.

"Tja Sohnemann, Pech gehabt. Fremde Organe zu bekommen ist halt unethisch. Aber du hattest doch vier schöne Jahre, oder?"

MfG, ein Organtransplantierter.



> Ich hab mal gehört das der Mensch genetisch und physiologisch darauf ausgelegt ist ca 130 - 150 Jahre alt zu werden. Alleine die Tatsache das der Körper ständig mit Umwelteinflüssen zu kämpfen hat lässt keinen Menschen so alt werden (und natürlich noch eventuelle genetische Defekte).



Der Mensch ist eher auf 35 Jahre ausgelegt. Haben mir zumindest Ärzte gesagt.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Hierbei muss allerdings noch beachtet werden, dass selbst wenn Menschen nicht altern würden, kein Mensch ewig leben würde.
> Wir reden hier schließlich nicht von Krankheitsimmunität. Und wenn dich nn LKW umfährt dann bissu ebenfalls tot. Nur mal so als Beispiel.
> Allerdings hast du trotzdem nicht unrecht. Schaut man sicht die aktuelle Weltbevölkerung an sieht man das selbst MIT alternden Menschen mehr Leute geboren werden, als von uns gehen.
> 
> Leute zu töten wird sicherlich nicht notwendig sein. In einer Welt in denen die Menschen nicht altern und es somit nur Ressourcen für einen Bruchteil der Bevölkerung auf der Erde gibt würden Kriege das von sich Regeln. Aber auch mit alternden Menschen wird das in der nächsten Zeit passieren sobald das Öl knapp wird. Denn wir fahren nicht nur mit Öl. Wir stellen auch den Großteil der Gegenstände die wir benutzen daraus her.


Ich ging jetzt auch eher von der tatsache aus, völlig Gesund ohne Krankheiten etc. durch zu kommen. 

Aber durch Krieg tötet man doch auch Menschen. Man muss nicht unbedingt die Moral des Gesetzgebers nehmen, aber Menschen die mit Töten nie was am Hut haben wollen/wollten werden zu Mördern, eben weil sie um die Nahrung kämpfen. 
Und wenn daraus eine Überhand wird, wird auch das Gesetz nichtmehr Wirklich einlenken.


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2011)

Ewig Leben? Aufjedenfall! Aber, da setze ich doch lieber auf die Technik, dass wir irgendwann alle Roboter sind. Ist aufjedenfall angenehmer, als alter Sack durch die Welt zu gehen und sich alle 70 Jahre neue Organe einpflanzen zu lassen!


----------



## Konov (3. April 2011)

Ich glaub auch, dass man damit niemandem ewiges Leben schenken kann.
Sicherlich würde es theoretisch das Leben erheblich verlängern, aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, würde es wohl Jahrhunderte an natürlichen Mutationen erfordern um den Körper daran anzupassen.

Nur die Organe zu tauschen macht den Rest ja noch nicht "besser".

Alleine die Haut z.B.
Der Rest vom Körper altert so wie bisher.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass ich das wollen würde.

Psychologisch gesehen ist das wohl auch eine spannende Frage, die dabei aufkommt:
Kann der Mensch psychisch gesehen überhaupt so leben, wenn er weiß, dass er ewig leben wird? 

Ich glaube, es ist für den Menschen auch immer ein gewisser Antrieb gewesen, dass er weiß, dass seine Zeit begrenzt ist.
Niemand wird ewig leben und die Psyche des Menschen hat das verinnerlicht - das ist auch gut so.


----------



## fauxpa+ (3. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ewig Leben? Aufjedenfall! Aber, da setze ich doch lieber auf die Technik, dass wir irgendwann alle Roboter sind. Ist aufjedenfall angenehmer, als alter Sack durch die Welt zu gehen und sich alle 70 Jahre neue Organe einpflanzen zu lassen!



Ja wenn dann so, aber ich finds ethisch ziemlich verwerflich so in die natur einzugreifen . Man sollte akzeptieren wies kommt und aus .
Eigentlich geht die Frage schon ins Thema Leben nach dem Tod über . Ich mein wenn ich wüsste was passiert wenn man nunmal tot ist könnte man sich ja besser entscheiden- ob man jetzt ewig leben will oder nicht.


----------



## Sarjin (3. April 2011)

Ich kann jeden den es Interessiert dazu nur den Film "The Man from Earth" empfehlen. Ein äußerst tiefsinniger Film der zum nachdenken anregt genau zu diesem Thema.
Wenn ihn jemand haben will kann er mir ne PN schreiben und ich erklär ihm wo er ihn bekommen kann.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann so, aber ich finds ethisch ziemlich verwerflich so in die natur einzugreifen . Man sollte akzeptieren wies kommt und aus .
> Eigentlich geht die Frage schon ins Thema Leben nach dem Tod über . Ich mein wenn ich wüsste was passiert wenn man nunmal tot ist könnte man sich ja besser entscheiden- ob man jetzt ewig leben will oder nicht.


Gehen wir mal davon aus es gibt einen Gott, also jemand der uns Menschen und die Natur geschaffen hat. Wenn Gott nicht wollte dass wir, die Menschen, so in die Natur eingreifen hätte er uns nicht solch eine Intelligenz gegeben. Es soll kein Angriff auf dich oder andere sein die so Denken, aber es ist doch so: Viele führen sich auf wie Moral Apostel, denken alles was wir tun in sachen Gen-Forschung ist Falsch und in die Natur eingegriffen. In der Natur des Menschen steckt aber auch das Forschen und genau dass machen wir. Und wie gesagt: Wenn "Gott" oder was auch immer uns geschaffen hat, nicht wollte dass wir Forschen, hätte er uns nicht so vel "Macht" und "Intelligenz" gegeben.

/Edit: Ausserdem warst du Sicherlich in deinem Leben schon beim Arzt, hast Medikamente (gegen Grippe) und Impfungen bekommen. Dann wäre dass auch "Ethisch Verwerflich" denn man hat es auch erst Erforschen müssen und Griff in die Natur ein. Genauso wie Operationen, die Notwendig sind um anderen das Leben zu Retten. Es gibt Sicherlich auch dinge bei denen Stopp sein muss, aber grade Organe zu Züchten kann uns Menschen nur von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Shaila (3. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann so, aber ich finds ethisch ziemlich verwerflich so in die natur einzugreifen . Man sollte akzeptieren wies kommt und aus .
> Eigentlich geht die Frage schon ins Thema Leben nach dem Tod über . Ich mein wenn ich wüsste was passiert wenn man nunmal tot ist könnte man sich ja besser entscheiden- ob man jetzt ewig leben will oder nicht.



Sind wir denn kein Teil der Natur und damit auch das was wir tun?


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann so, aber ich finds ethisch ziemlich verwerflich so in die natur einzugreifen . Man sollte akzeptieren wies kommt und aus .
> Eigentlich geht die Frage schon ins Thema Leben nach dem Tod über . Ich mein wenn ich wüsste was passiert wenn man nunmal tot ist könnte man sich ja besser entscheiden- ob man jetzt ewig leben will oder nicht.



Der Tod macht das Leben erst lebenswert, denn ohne Tod, wenn wir Unsterblich ist, würden wir vermutlich ewig lange nur rumsitzen, weil wir für alle  Vorhaben unendlich viel Zeit hätten.
Mit dem Tod haben wir allerdings einen zeitlich begrenzten Rahmen um unsere Träume und Vorhaben zu realisieren, da nach Ablauf dieser Zeit wir alle sterben.


----------



## appeal109 (3. April 2011)

"A finite lifetime gives life urgency and value. Live life now, not in hope of an after- or eternal life!"

Hab ich mir aus irgendeinem Youtube-Video über Religion gemerkt (ich will hier jetzt ausdrücklich keine Religionsdebatte vom Zaun brechen). Ich finde, das fasst die ganze "ewig-leben-Frage" bzw die Antwort für mich zusammen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2011)

Also ewig leben will ich bestimmt auch nicht, aber Ein- oder Zweihundert Jahre, bei körperlicher und vor allem geistiger Gesundheit wären doch nicht schlecht oder?

Ich mein mein Leben sah bisher so aus.
Baby--->Kindergarten-->Schule-->Bundeswehr-->Uni ( im Mai gehts los ) und danach kommt --> Job und dann --> Rente.

Ich mein als Rentner haste auch nicht mehr den Bock, dass zu machen, was du zwischen Uni und Job nicht hinbekommen hast ( wie z.B. Rucksackreisen mit n paar Kumpels quer durch Europa, oder mal nach Amerika ).

Einfach mehr Zeit zu haben, stell ich mir schon toll vor... ich mein mein Studienfach ist auch nicht meine Erfüllung, aber es kommt ihr am nächsten.
Ganz ehrlich, ich könnte mich auch mit lebenslangem Lernen anfreunden, aber das kann kein normaler Mensch finanzieren ( und nein, Richie Rich ist nicht "normal" ).
Einfach ma das Studieren, worauf man Lust hat, auch wenn es wirklich brotlose Kunst ist.
Und meist fehlt einem die Zeit.

Und dass ist der Teufenskreis hierbei.

Mehr Geld verschafft dir mehr Zeit, aber für mehr Geld brauchst du auch mehr Zeit........................ und so weiter


Ich laber hier zwar grad OT, aber ich denke, ihr wisst, worauf ich hinaus will.

Ewig?  Mein.
Länger? Hell Yeah !


----------



## Jester (3. April 2011)

Ich würde ewig leben wollen, da ich nur dann die Chance haben würde, das Menschsein zumindest bei mir zur absoluten Perfektion zu führen. Was auch immer das bedeutet, wie lange es auch dauern, ich hätte die Zeit dazu.


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2011)

Ewig leben auf Erden möchte ich bei jetzigem Stand nicht.

Die künstliche Verlängerung für Leben finde ich schon fraglich und auch teilweise bedenklich.
So hat man bereits schon vor einiger Zeit ein Gen entdeckt, was für die Alterung zuständig ist.
Dieses zu Umgehen ... naja ...

Interessant dagegen fand ich gestern einen Bericht im TV über die Forschung am Axolotl an der MHH (Medizinische Hochschule Hannover).
Dem kann ein Bein "abreißen" - und es wächst in recht kurzer Zeit wieder nach -
so kann sich auch geschädigtes Rückenmark regenieren - für mich ein Wunder der Schöpfung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie haben diese "Urviecher" imo Ähnlichkeit mit den Murlocs. 

Was auch bewundernswert ist.
Molchen kann das gesamte Herz nachwachsen
Und es gibt noch mehrere Tierarten, denen Körperteile wieder nachwachsen.

*Edit @ Jester*
Du kannst so lange Leben, wie Du willst - ein Mensch wird NIE perfekt werden/sein!

greetz


----------



## Jester (3. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Edit @ Jester*
> 
> Du kannst so lange Leben, wie Du willst - ein Mensch wird NIE perfekt werden/sein!
> 
> greetz



Und weshalb nicht? Meinst du nicht, dass wir hier von etwas sprechen, worüber wir niemals wirkliche Gewissheit haben werden? Ich gehe in dem Fall dann zumindest lieber davon aus, dass es möglich ist, weil sich hierraus spanndendere Gedankengänge ableiten lassen!


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du kannst so lange Leben, wie Du willst - ein Mensch wird NIE perfekt werden/sein!



Ein Mensch vielleicht nicht, was aber nicht heist dass man als "Roboter" nicht perfekt sein kann.


----------



## The Reptil (3. April 2011)

um so länger leben um so besser
und mit leben meine ich nicht an irgend welche Maschinen gekettet dement und dem Wahnsinn nahe dahin zu vegetieren 

die ganzen Probleme von Überbevölkerung Nahrung Rohstoffe Energie und Religion müssen wir sowieso lösen egal ob wir theoretisch unendlich leben oder nach 10 Jahren verrecken


----------



## Littelbigboss (3. April 2011)

das mit ein mensch kann perfekt sein is sowie so ne sache für sich. Was versteht man überhaupt darunter perfekt zu sein? Das man unsterblich ist oder alles zu wissen was es zu wissen giebt? woher will man den auch wissen was absolute perfektion ist. Es giebt ja keinen der uns das sagen kan.


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2011)

Ach, man kann viel wollen, vermuten, ... spekulieren ...
Ich weiß es nicht, was uns noch alles erwartet - wie auch ...

Jetzt endlich fällt mir wieder bei dem Topictitel der Film (Hunde, ...) dazu ein.^^
Der Auspruch stammt ja ursprünglich von Friedrich dem Großen <Ihr verfluchten Racker, wollt Ihr denn ewig leben?>

...


----------



## Sarjin (3. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ein Mensch vielleicht nicht, was aber nicht heist dass man als "Roboter" nicht perfekt sein kann.



"
*Perfektion* (lat. _perfectio_) steht für:


die Vollkommenheit oder die Vollendung von etwas, also etwas, das sich nicht weiter verbessern lässt"
Jeder Aspekt im Universum kann Fehler haben. Denn ein Fehler ist oftmals rein Subjektiv. Was für den einen ein Fehler ist, ist für den anderen eine Verbesserung des Zustands.

Beispiel: Ein Mensch ohne Gefühle. Fehler oder Verbesserung ?

Oftmals hängt es auch von den Umständen ab ob ein Fehler, ein Fehler ist.


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2011)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ein Mensch ohne Gefühle. Fehler oder Verbesserung ?



Behindern Gefühle uns nicht nur? Ein Mensch ohne Gefühle wäre definitiv eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Sarjin (3. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Behindern Gefühle uns nicht nur? Ein Mensch ohne Gefühle wäre definitiv eine Verbesserung.



Das würde andere wieder anders sehen 

Gefühle sind gleichzeitig Ursprung unserer Moral und damit Grundwerte mit denen wir uns identifizieren und auf die wir stolz sind.

Im Umkehrschluss sind Gefühle auch auf Rationaler Ebene durchaus nützlich. Sie sorgen dafür das wir zusammen arbeiten. Motivation ist wohl der größte Motor der menschlichen Entwicklung...

P.S.

Wir sollten uns nicht zu weit vom Thema entfernen !


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Behindern Gefühle uns nicht nur? Ein Mensch ohne Gefühle wäre definitiv eine Verbesserung.



Nicht mal für das Individuum ansich wäre das eine Verbesserung, schon gar nicht für eine Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Chillers (3. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> um so länger leben um so besser
> und mit leben meine ich nicht an irgend welche Maschinen gekettet dement und dem Wahnsinn nahe dahin zu vegetieren
> 
> die ganzen Probleme von Überbevölkerung Nahrung Rohstoffe Energie und Religion müssen wir sowieso lösen egal ob wir theoretisch unendlich leben oder nach 10 Jahren verrecken



Das beste für mich zu diesem Thema war der Kommentar eines Neffen, der nach der Beerdigung der Oma meinte: *Na guck´, ihre 85 Jahre in Hinsicht der 13 Milliarden Jahre, die die Erde bestehen soll, hat sie gut hinter sich gebracht.*

Ich fand´s nicht nur witzig, sondern auch sehr treffend.
Wir sind alle nur Staub und nehmen uns als Einzelperson viel zu wichtig.
Für mich sind die Menschen ein Testlabor, was man noch verbessern könnte.
Und am Ende werden die Kakerlaken und die Katzen überleben.

Oder? 
Axo- ich würde nicht gerne ewig leben wollen. Es gibt da ein Buch von der Simone de Beauvoir? Titel vergessen. 
Die beschreibt das ganz anschaulich, warum man nicht gerne unsterblich ist, außer alles drumherum, was man kennt, wäre das auch.

Dem Menschen in seinem Wahn, das beste auf der Erde zu sein tut der Tod ganz gut. Schluß, Ende, Aus. Der nächste Versuch bitte.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (3. April 2011)

Who wants to life forever - Queen 




Ich würd schon ein ewiges Leben nehmen, aber nur wenn meine Freundin und Baldehefrau dies teilt. Bis in alle Äonen. denn Unsterblichkeithätte Vorzüge, und bis ich alle theoretischen und praktischen Ideen und vorhaben umgesetzt hätte würden sicher 2-3 Jahrtausende vergehen 

Als Historiker würde ich mich im Wissen mit Göttern und Geschichte perfektionieren - und man würde genauer sehen wie alles zusammenpasst. Man könnte langfristiger Dinge planen. Denn wenn auch Politiker ewig leben, bräuchten die nicht kurzfristige Gewinne, sondern würden vermutlich langfristiger planen.

Aber ohne eine Gefährtin/einen Gefährten, die Jahrtausende durchstreifen? In Hohlbeins Chronik der Unsterblichen stehen die Protagonisten mehrfach dem Problem gegenüber, sich in einen Sterblichen zu verlieben. Selbst 50-100 Jahre Glück voller Liebe sind nichts gegen den Schmerz des Verlustes, der noch nach tausenden Jahren vorkommen kann.




Daher - mit Gefährtin klar - wobei mir schon ein regenerativer Körper reichen würd der bei gesunder Lebensweise sich selbst versorgt, aber gegen Unfälle Mord und co nicht so sehr gefeit ist.




Nurn paar Gedanken dazu...


----------



## The Reptil (3. April 2011)

he he ich sag nur Perry Rodan 

ich bin Egoist und Liebe das Leben und hätte nichts dagegen ewig zu leben 
etwas moralisch oder ethisch verwerfliches kann ich nicht daran sehen die Lebensspanne eines menschen immer mehr ihn die länge zu ziehen 
viele schlimmer ist es das wir denn meisten Menschen nicht einmal ansatzweise ein anständiges Leben ermöglichen


----------



## Chillers (3. April 2011)

SystemLordAnubis schrieb:


> Who wants to life forever - Queen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber mal frei vorausgesetzt, ab einem bestimmten Punkt des Bewusstseins (Ich bin) der Existenz und des freien Willens hätten Menschen entscheiden können, ewig zu leben.
Da wären Du und Ich gar nicht zur Welt gekommen.
Es wäre eine Blockadesitution entstanden, die dem Prinzip der Weiterentwicklung und Vervollkommnung der Natur vollkommen entgegengesetzt wäre.
Da könnte keiner mit Computern iwas anfangen.
Jetzt könnte man fragen, ob denn Compis zur Verbesserung der menschlichen Spezies wirklich förderlich waren...aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.

Frei nach Wahl hätten dann auch Hitler oder Idi Amin das ewige Leben gewählt.
Das waren Beispiele, die zeigen sollen, dass alles zum Glück endlich ist durch den Tod.


----------



## orkman (3. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade im Internet dieses hier gefunden:
> http://www.visualnew...ing-new-organs/
> 
> Es hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt. Organe mithilfe von Zellen züchten, gehen wir zu weit?
> ...



Das mit den Organen nachzüchten is doch super ... stell dir mal ein kleines kind vor was lange probleme hat und dumm auf ner liste ist und vllt nie 18 Jahre alt wird ...
Aber wenn , dann sollte es für jeden nutzbar sein und nicht nur für die die sich ihre brötchen als schauspieler verdienen etc... Was anstaendiges lernen und was tun für sein geld
Und das mit dem ewig Leben stimmt auch nicht ganz ... hab mal was von nem mikroorganismus oder so gelesen was anscheinend "ewig" lebt ... 

Ich persönlich würde gerne ewig leben um soviel zu lernen wies nur geht ... aber wenn eine bestimmte person in meinem Herzen weg waere oder meine Familie wäre nicht mehr da, waere mir das Leben auch nichts mehr wert


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Ich glaube irgendwie an die Wiedergeburt. Warum? Weiß ich nicht. Aber es gibt vieles im Leben, das ich gerne anders gemacht hätte. Warten wirs einfach mal ab...

Und solange die Wissenschaft noch nicht klären kann, wer für den Urknall veranwortlich ist, nehme ich diesen gerne als Beleg für höhere Mächte an. Wenigstens für mich selbst.



> stell dir mal ein kleines kind vor was lange probleme hat und dumm auf ner liste ist und vllt nie 18 Jahre alt wird



Genau das ist der Punkt. Wer davon nicht selbst betroffen ist (direkt oder durch das persönliche Umfeld) wird eine solche Situation niemals verstehen und sollte dementsprechend keine ablehnende Haltung besitzen.


----------



## The Reptil (4. April 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde gerne ewig leben um soviel zu lernen wies nur geht ... aber wenn eine bestimmte person in meinem Herzen weg waere oder meine Familie wäre nicht mehr da, waere mir das Leben auch nichts mehr wert



hm ich kann einfach nicht glauben das das leben eines Menschen nur in Kombination mit einem bestimmten anderen Menschenleben etwas Wert ist

nicht für dich selber und nicht für die Menschen denen du etwas wert bist oder (Achtung Zukunft) sein wirst


----------



## Topfkopf (4. April 2011)

Ewig leben geht so eh nich. Ihr könnt euch zwar 100 neue Lungen oder Herzen in den Körper ballern, aber alle Organe sterben irgendwann, also auch das Gehirn. Im Gehirn sind wir gespeichert, unsere Persönlichkeit, unsere Erinnerungen. Das Gehirn ist die Festplatte, und es gibt bisher keine Möglichkeit ein Backup zu machen. Erstmal müsste man einen Datenträger erfinden der in der Lage ist die elektrischen Ströme des Gehirn zu speichern. Dann müsste man eine Möglichkeit finden die "Daten" zu übertragen, von einem empfinlichen Organ ohne anschlüsse auf einen Datenträger.Und dann das Gehirn austauschen und zurückübertragen. Ansonsten, ist das hirn im Eimer, nütz auch ein neues nichts, wenn man das alte nicht als Backup darauf speichern kann.

Und jetzt eine andere Frage: Wir sind knappe 7-8 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Planeten, wovon ein ganzer Kontinent Dreck fressen muss um zu überleben und die Leute in ihrer eigenen Scheiße leben weils keine Klos gibt. Das Wasser ist dreckiger als das vorderste Becken einer Kläranlage und für einen Dollar wird man dort erschossen. Und täglich werden weltweit hunderte, wenn nicht tausende neuer Babys geboren. Und der einzige Ausgleich, das sterben, soll dann noch abgeschaltet werden? Innerhalb von 10 Jahren wären wir dann ca. 20 Milliarden, es gäbe nur noch Zuchttiere und zuchtpflanzen, die einen Nutzen für uns haben, alles andere wäre tot, weil die Menschen platz brauchen für Wohnung und fabriken, Biofutter gäbs nicht mehr, kein Platz für Landwirtschaft, die Luft wäre nachtschwarz und alle müssten mit Sauerstoffflaschen rumrennen. Und ganz nebenbei würde das sterben wieder einsetzen, wobei es allerdings weniger alte, als mehr arme Menschen erwischt, die verhungern müssen weil man keine 20 Milliarden ernähren kann. Und unter diesen armen sind auch Kinder, die gar nicht die chance hatten auch nur erwachsen zu werden. 

Die Lösung wären Weltraumkolonien. Weltraumstationen sind ja möglich, ISS bestätigt das. Das ganze jetzt vom Ausmaß von Deep Space 9 oder Babylon 5, da könnte man schon ein paar Menschen drauf packen. Dann noch ein paar Mondstädte und schon haben wir wieder etwas Platz. Dann müssen wir bessere, Weltraumtauglichere Antriebe erfinden um die Reisezeit zum Mars zu verkürzen, und da auch Städte bauen. Aber unsere Erde alleine kann das nich packen.

Und ganz nebenbei bemerkt, das gibs eh nur für Reiche, das heißt die ganzen armen Erwachsenen und kinder die auf transplantationslisten stehen können mal schön sterben gehen. Ewig leben gibs nur für die Ärsche die es mal gar nicht verdient haben, weil sie mit Korruption, Betrug und hunderten Leichen im Keller ein riesiges Vermögen gesammelt haben.

Und nun zur ethischen Frage: Ewig leben, warum nicht? Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund der dagegen spricht. Wenn Gott es nciht will, soll er die "Ewigen" erschlagen, aber da Gott ja grundsätzlich nciht anwesend ist (zumindest scheint er ziemlich schüchtern zu sein) mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Wenn hinter der Bezeichnung Natur eine Art Denken stünde das dagegen wäre, würde es das nicht möglich machen. Und ich fände es nicht schlecht ewig zu leben. Dann könnte ich mehr lernen als jetzt, und vielleicht die erste Raumstation bauen. Meine Familie müsste ich nciht zugrabe tragen, die würden ja auch ewig leben usw...


----------



## shadow24 (4. April 2011)

also wenn man nur als einzigster unsterblich wäre,wäre das ne fiese sache,weil man allein emotional total verkümmern würde.denn nach den ersten verlusten von geliebten menschen würde man irgendwann so viel angst davor bekommen sich gefühlsmäßig zu binden,das man gelinde gesagt zu einem arschloch mutieren würde,der nichts mehr an sich ranlassen würde,aus angst die person wieder zu verlieren...

wenn alle unsterblich wären, würde man wohl mehr wert auf tiefschlafraumflüge legen,wo die menschen halt lockere 100 jahre in einer kältestasis verbringen würden,um vlt erdähnliche planeten zu erreichen und zu kolonialisieren...

aber vermutlich würden wohl eher gewaltige kriege um lebensnotwendige ressourcen die erde erschüttern udn die menschheit ausrotten...

unsterblichkeit ist ein fluch.kein segen...


----------



## Potpotom (4. April 2011)

Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt mein Leben zu verlängern ohne das andere dabei zu körperlichen Schaden kommen - dann JA, natürlich würde ich auch auf künstliche oder gezüchtete Organe zurück greifen.

Entgegen dem Threadtitel aber nicht ewig.

Akzeptieren das bspw. meine Nieren nicht mehr leistungsfähig sind und ich deswegen sterben muss? Wieso sollte man das akzeptieren wenn es Möglichkeiten gibt den Tod zu umgehen? Klingt für mich ziemlich "irre" ehrlich gesagt - ich mag mein Leben.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. April 2011)

Der einzige Grund warum ich gerne unsterblich wäre ist, das ich gerne mal die weitere Entwicklung der Menschheit beobachten würde und neues zu lernen. Ich würde wirklich gerne wissen, ob wir jemals das All bereisen können und was in anderen, weit entfernten Galaxien liegt, was wir noch alles erforschen werden etc.. Ansonsten seh ich eigentlich keinen Grund ewig leben zu wollen.


----------



## Sin (4. April 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Auch der Mensch wäre potentiell unsterblich. Jedoch verhindert das ein automatischer Zellteilungsstopp durch verkürzung der Telomere bei jeder Zellteilung.
> Würde man diese Vorgang aushebeln können, würde der Mensch unbegrenzte Zellteilung besitzen und somit unendlich langes Leben.



Da haben sie sogar vor ein paar Jahren das Gen bei einem Wurm gefunden und erfolgreich ausgeschaltet. Normalerweise würde die Art der Würmer die die verwendet haben nur ein paar Tage leben, nach dem Abschalten des Gens hat der Wurm aber noch über 100 Tage gelebt. Sie haben Quasi den "Verfall" der Zellen aufgehalten. 
Würde man das auf den Menschen übertragen, könnte dieser dadurch 50 mal Länger leben (ca 3000-4000 Jahre) Vorrausgesetzt, er stirbt nicht an Krankheit oder so. 

Aber allein durch das Austauschen der Organe lebt man nicht ewig. Es gibt ja im Menschen mehr als nur Herz, Lunge + Co.


----------



## shadow24 (4. April 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Aber allein durch das Austauschen der Organe lebt man nicht ewig. Es gibt ja im Menschen mehr als nur Herz, Lunge + Co.




interesasant dabei wär ja die auswirkung auf unser hirn...nachher ist man unsterblich aber dabei leider ein sabbernder zombie,weil das neurale netz nach 150 jahren die leistung eingestellt hat...stichwort altersdemenz...


----------



## Sin (4. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> interesasant dabei wär ja die auswirkung auf unser hirn...nachher ist man unsterblich aber dabei leider ein sabbernder zombie,weil das neurale netz nach 150 jahren die leistung eingestellt hat...stichwort altersdemenz...



Also das Gehirn kann man ja quasi trainieren "nicht ab zu bauen", solange es also gefordert wird, sollte es da keine Probleme geben (bin aber kein medizinier) Eher mach ich mir sorgen um meine Rente, keine Lust noch 3760 Jahre Arbeiten zu müssen bevor ich in Rente darf.


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sprachlos bin ich eher wegen des total bescheuert gewählten Titels für so einen Artikel. Kein Mensch lebt ewig, nur weil er ne Lunge oder ein Herz ersetzen kann. Und wieso geht das zu weit, Organe nachzuzüchten? Ich bin selber Organspender und wäre ich mal auf ein Ersatzteil angewiesen, würde ich das natürlich nutzen. Oder will mir hier jemand erzählen, dass er freiwillig den Löffel abgibt, statt ein "gezüchtetes" Organ zu verwenden, weil es moralisch irgendwie verwerflich sein soll?
> 
> Dass der Mensch nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, 100 Jahre und älter zu werden, sieht man wohl daran, dass man mit zunehmendem Alter immer mehr einen an der Waffel hat, aber deswegen die ganze Sache zu verteufeln halte ich für unsinnig.



dazu kann ich nur sagen: NEIN - demenz gab es auch schon als menschen im schnitt nur 50 jahre alt wurden und das gehirn, dessen leistungsfähigkeit wir nicht kennen (wir haben die noch nicht mal theorethisch erfasst soweit ich weiß) muss auch net nach 150 jahren oder so den betrieb einstellen (man kann "vergessen" d.h. was einem nicht wichtig ist wird halt dann mit sachen überschrieben die man braucht!)



Alux schrieb:


> Ewiges Leben ist psychisch verdammt belastend wenn es Menschen gibt die ihr liebt oder sehr gerne habt und diese nicht ewig leben. Außerdem würde das dann auch bevölkerungstechnisch extreme Nachteile verursachen.



nennt mich nen arsch, aber: ich will ewig leben, wenn alle anderen altern mag des net toll sein, aber das kann man auch aushalten IMHO



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ewig Leben? Aufjedenfall! Aber, da setze ich doch lieber auf die Technik, dass wir irgendwann alle Roboter sind. Ist aufjedenfall angenehmer, als alter Sack durch die Welt zu gehen und sich alle 70 Jahre neue Organe einpflanzen zu lassen!



roboter? - wenn diese sex haben können, dann ok, aber leben ohne sex? - sorry, nein! (das ist auch der grund warum ich allen leuten die wen anderen im genitalbereich verstümmeln den tot an den hals wünsche!)



fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann so, aber ich finds ethisch ziemlich verwerflich so in die natur einzugreifen . Man sollte akzeptieren wies kommt und aus .
> Eigentlich geht die Frage schon ins Thema Leben nach dem Tod über . Ich mein wenn ich wüsste was passiert wenn man nunmal tot ist könnte man sich ja besser entscheiden- ob man jetzt ewig leben will oder nicht.



schalt den PC aus, zerstör dein haus, dein auto, wirf deine kleidung weg und such dir ne höhle! - denn das alles sind eingriffe in die natur (wobei ich den begriff net toll finde da der mensch ja teil der natur ist!)




Jester schrieb:


> Ich würde ewig leben wollen, da ich nur dann die Chance haben würde, das Menschsein zumindest bei mir zur absoluten Perfektion zu führen. Was auch immer das bedeutet, wie lange es auch dauern, ich hätte die Zeit dazu.



perfektion suche ich nicht, eher zeit alle - guten - filme, serien etc. zu gucken, alle bücher (die mich interessieren d.h. von goethe bis moderner science fiction) und mich "weiter zu bilden" (aka. alles zu lernen was ich lernen möchte) und alles zu erleben was man denn erleben kann (aka. von der besteigung des mount everest über das tauchen im marianengraben bis zum raumflug etc. 



The schrieb:


> he he ich sag nur Perry Rodan
> 
> ich bin Egoist und Liebe das Leben und hätte nichts dagegen ewig zu leben
> etwas moralisch oder ethisch verwerfliches kann ich nicht daran sehen die Lebensspanne eines menschen immer mehr ihn die länge zu ziehen
> viele schlimmer ist es das wir denn meisten Menschen nicht einmal ansatzweise ein anständiges Leben ermöglichen



dem stimme ich voll zu (nennt mich ab jetzt "Faktor I"  ^^ - hoffe ihr versteht die referenz)

zum nachzüchten von organen:

wenn unsere "liebe" regierung mit ihrer ethik kommission nicht den forschern ständig reinpfuschen würde (stammzellen forschung aka: ihr dürft nur embryonen von da und da und aus dieser zeit verwenden - und das obwohl millionen embryonen von künstlichen befruchtungen übrig bleiben, welche auf ewig eingefroren bleiben bzw. weg geworfen werden oder absterben wenn mal die kühlung versagt.....)

und um es nochmal zu sagen: JA ich will verdammt noch mal ewig leben (sollte irgendwer da was entwickeln, ich würde sogar so weit gehen das zu stehlen, denn warum nicht?....ach ja, wegen: verlängerung des lebens, lest einfach mal Honour Harrington  da ist das üblich, es nennt sich (im englischen) PROLONG (was soviel wie "verlängern" heißt) und es ist jedem zugänglich (kinder erhalten die behandlung wenn sie jung sind, sie hat kaum nachteile (ausser das der körperliche reifeprozess inklusive pubertät länger dauert))

warum ich des will steht schon oben, aber ich hab noch zusätzliche gründe:

ich will sehen wie sich die menschheit entwickelt, ich will die technologie die es in 100 oder mehr jahren gibt sehen und ich will zeit haben für alles was man irgendwie machen kann 

mfg LAX
ps: ich würde so gut wie alles machen für unsterblichkeit (ausser: völkermord bzw. die auslöschung der spezies mensch, will ja doch net ganz allein sein....man braucht ja - ich sage nur ATLAN - gefährtinnen, auch wenn diese nicht unsterblich sein sollten (währe besser wenn sie es währen, das gebe ich zu))


----------



## Perkone (4. April 2011)

Was würds mir bringen, ewig zu leben? Irgendwann sieht jeder mal dem Tod ins Gesicht, sei es natürlich oder eben nicht. Irgendwann isses finito, und warum solls mir besser ergehen als zig anderen Leuten davor? Außerdem würd auch die Welt ma zu klein werden, wenn keiner mehr sterben würd. 
Damit hab ich mich schon lang abgefunden und will/brauch kein ewiges Leben.


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

Ewig Leben... tja... das ist so ein Thema... für immer sein? Ist es das? Oder sich doch den kalten Armen des Todes hingeben? Diese Entscheidung, kann man wohl nie so richtig fällen. 

Für meinen Teil, denke ich wenn beim Tod wirklich nichtsmehr kommt würde ich lieber ewig leben wollen.


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

das problem dabei:

du weißt es nicht, weshalb ich lieber gleich länger lebe (irgenwann stirbt man ja doch, sei es unfall oder mord (selbst wenn man wie bei perry rhodan dank ZellAktivator gegen fast alle gifte und krankheiten immun ist)).....falls es komplett ohne tot (ausser vll selbstmord, wenn es einen nur noch "an-ödet") ginge, warum nicht?

mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Ich würde nicht gerne ewig Leben der Grund: Ich würde gerne das Geheimnis um die Wiedergeburt lüften, leider könnte man sich da nich dran erinnern falls man wiedergeboren wird -.-

MfG
Sabito


----------



## Topfkopf (4. April 2011)

Also wenn man sich über die Ethik unterhalten möchte, ob es richtig ist dem Menschen ein längeres Leben zu ermöglichen, dann kann ich dazu nur sagen wenn jemand dazu nein sagt muss er auch nein zu Brillen, Rollstühlen und infusionen und anderen Medikamenten sagen. Dann wäre das alles nämlich auch unethisch, da es das Leben angenehmer macht und es auch verlängert. 

Schlimm wird das ewige Leben nur wenn die Menschen damit nciht umgehen können, zuerst mal müsste man klar stellen ob jemand ewig leben will oder nicht, es darf aber keiner benachteiligt werden, so nach dem Motto "Warum sollen wir dir mit 60 Rente geben wenn du ewig arbeiten könntest?". Auch die Wirtschaft müsste sich anpassen. Und es müsste allen zur verfügung stehen, nicht nur den Reichen.


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich über die Ethik unterhalten möchte, ob es richtig ist dem Menschen ein längeres Leben zu ermöglichen, dann kann ich dazu nur sagen wenn jemand dazu nein sagt muss er auch nein zu Brillen, Rollstühlen und infusionen und anderen Medikamenten sagen. Dann wäre das alles nämlich auch unethisch, da es das Leben angenehmer macht und es auch verlängert.



und ich glaube genau das is der punkt den viele gegner außer acht lassen. Haben wir nicht schon immer versucht unser Leben zumindest zu verlängern? bzw. zu verbessern und wenn es meine lebensqualität steigert warum soll ich auf medikamente verzichten? und warum dann nicht gleich durch stammzellen organe heranzüchten die für jeden zugänglich sind...leider würden dadurch pharmafirmen sicher einiges an verluste einfahren...denn wer braucht dann schon teure medikamente wenn man jede krankheit mittels eines "eigenen" organes einfach "ausschalten" kann. aber wie vorher schon mal erwähnt finde ich es nicht unethisch oder irgendwie unmoralisch sich seine eigenen organe nachzuzüchten sofern es zur heilung einer krankheit beiträgt... die frage die mir jedoch gerade im kopf herumtreibt ist ob damit nicht auch schindluder getrieben wird? oO
aber leider sind wir noch nicht soweit dass wird diese frage beantworten können und ich sage aus guten gewissen leider, wenn man denkt wieviel krankheiten heilungschancen hätten? und nicht einfach nur eine 50, 80 oder 90%ige sondern eine fast 100%ige?

ich kenn es nur von der diabetesforschung her, dass die wissenschaftler mittlerweile versuchen die stammzellenforschung irgendwie zu umgehen damit sie nicht einen ethischen fehler begehen und inselzellen von gesunden menschen entnehmen um diese dann irgendwie diabetikern einpflanzen. doch ich finde es fraglich, dass wir medikamente bekommen und alles mögliche, das uns das leben erleichtert, aber dass auf das fast jeder wartet (die absolute heilung) leider nicht "vollendet" werden kann...

also was ist jetzt ethisch korrekt?


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> roboter? - wenn diese sex haben können, dann ok, aber leben ohne sex? - sorry, nein!


Also ich find, kein sex als preis für ewiges leben hört sich noch ziemlich gut an.


Laxera schrieb:


> nennt mich nen arsch, aber: ich will ewig leben, wenn alle anderen altern mag des net toll sein, aber das kann man auch aushalten IMHO


Und dem hier kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Laxera (5. April 2011)

einer der "es" versteht (jeder der nicht ewig leben will - sorry will damit niemanden beleidigen - hat einen an der waffel (ausnahme: jemand dessen partnerin/partner gerade gestorben ist und der im moment keinen sinn mehr sieht))

und doch: ohne sex will ich es auch net haben (oder nennen wir es anders, es ist nicht der sex an sich, sondern der orgasmus der dazu gehört IMHO - wenn du den iwi "replizieren" kannst, dann bin ich gerne bereit mich "robotisieren" zu lassen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Topfkopf (5. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> und ich glaube genau das is der punkt den viele gegner außer acht lassen. Haben wir nicht schon immer versucht unser Leben zumindest zu verlängern? bzw. zu verbessern und wenn es meine lebensqualität steigert warum soll ich auf medikamente verzichten? und warum dann nicht gleich durch stammzellen organe heranzüchten die für jeden zugänglich sind...leider würden dadurch pharmafirmen sicher einiges an verluste einfahren...denn wer braucht dann schon teure medikamente wenn man jede krankheit mittels eines "eigenen" organes einfach "ausschalten" kann. aber wie vorher schon mal erwähnt finde ich es nicht unethisch oder irgendwie unmoralisch sich seine eigenen organe nachzuzüchten sofern es zur heilung einer krankheit beiträgt... die frage die mir jedoch gerade im kopf herumtreibt ist ob damit nicht auch schindluder getrieben wird? oO
> aber leider sind wir noch nicht soweit dass wird diese frage beantworten können und ich sage aus guten gewissen leider, wenn man denkt wieviel krankheiten heilungschancen hätten? und nicht einfach nur eine 50, 80 oder 90%ige sondern eine fast 100%ige?
> 
> ich kenn es nur von der diabetesforschung her, dass die wissenschaftler mittlerweile versuchen die stammzellenforschung irgendwie zu umgehen damit sie nicht einen ethischen fehler begehen und inselzellen von gesunden menschen entnehmen um diese dann irgendwie diabetikern einpflanzen. doch ich finde es fraglich, dass wir medikamente bekommen und alles mögliche, das uns das leben erleichtert, aber dass auf das fast jeder wartet (die absolute heilung) leider nicht "vollendet" werden kann...
> ...



So siehts aus. Ist es den ethisch korrekter tausende Menschen weltweit leiden und sterben lassen, anstatt einfach irgendwelche Nabelschnüre (sind ja auch stammzellen drin) zu benutzen um diese Menschen zu heilen? Was ist mit den Kindern die verrecken nur weil irgendwelche Leute es nicht ganz korrekt finden wenn Stammzellen verwendet werden? An die Leute die deswegen leiden müssen denkt keiner, hauptsache man selber kann von sich sagen man sei "ethisch korrekt".


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2011)

Diese Ethikdiskussionen sind doch völliger Hickmeck. Wie vor mir schon gesagt wurde: Der Mensch hat schon immer versucht, sein Leben zu verlängern und/oder angenehmer zu gestalten.

Ewig leben? Nein, das möchte ich definitiv nicht. Aber stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsstet dreimal die Woche zur Dialyse, die dauert fünf Stunden, ihr seid danach meistens so am Sack, dass der Tag gelaufen ist, könnt nicht arbeiten gehen, werdet im Sommer angestarrt, weil euer Arm so komisch aussieht (Shunt), müsst ständig Medikamente nehmen, eure Flüssigkeitszufuhr (und damit meine ich nicht Alkohol, sondern schlicht Wasser) ist extrem begrenzt, ihr müsst auf alles aufpassen, was ihr esst und trinkt - würdet ihr nicht auch lieber ein künstlich "angezüchtetes" Organ nehmen, als noch mehr Jahre auf eine Niere zu warten?

Anderes Beispiel: Das Herz. Stellt euch vor, ihr wisst, dass euer Herz viel zu schwach ist, um euch noch lange das Blut durch den Körper zu pumpen. Jeden Tag könnte es versagen. Ihr dürft keinen Sport treiben, euch nicht aufregen, am besten den lieben langen Tag entweder in eurem Zimmer oder sogar in einem Krankenhauszimmer verbringen, müsst eventuell ständig mit einem Sauerstoffgerät rumlaufen und habt noch dazu Schmerzen. Würdet ihr da nicht auch lieber ein künstlich "angezüchtetes" Organ nehmen, als relativ schnell ohne vernünftig gelebt zu haben zu sterben?

Noch ein Beispiel: Die Lunge. Stellt euch vor, ihr bekommt die Diagnose Lungenkrebs gestellt, obwohl ihr in eurem Leben nie geraucht habt und auch nicht als Bergbauer im Kohlebergwerk gearbeitet habt. Ein Lungenflügel wird sofort entfernt, doch auch im zweiten sind Tumore, die nicht einfach so operiert werden können. Glücklicherweise hat der Krebs noch nicht gestreut, aber nach Chemotherapie und Bestrahlung, einer langen Tortur, steht fest, dass eure einzige Chance auf Heilung und somit ein halbwegs normales Leben ohne Sauerstoffgerät und ohne ständige Schmerzen eine Transplantationslunge ist. Leider weiß man, wie so häufig, nicht, wann denn jemand stirbt, der einen Organspendeausweis und noch dazu die passenden Merkmale besitzt. Bis dahin muss man allerdings die Schmerzen aushalten, wird vermutlich weiterhin bestrahlt oder mit einer Chemotherapie behandelt, um den Tumor wenigstens in Schach zu halten, hat Schmerzen, läuft ständig mit Sauerstoff rum etc. Würdet ihr da nicht auch lieber ein künstlich "angezüchtetes" Organ nehmen, als jeden Tag zu hoffen, dass es bald eine Spenderlunge gibt, dass der Krebs bis dahin dank der ganzen Bemühungen immer noch nicht gestreut hat und natürlich dass ihr bis dahin noch am Leben seid?


Das waren jetzt nur mal drei Beispiele *für* eine solche Organtransplantation. Mit ewigem Leben hat das nichts zu tun, deswegen muss ich Kitten auch beipflichten, wenn er sagt, dass der Titel extrem blöd gewählt ist.

Neuerungen in der Medizin werden immer skeptisch betrachtet, heutzutage ist fast jede medizinische Entdeckung ein Garant für eine Welle an Ethikdiskussionen. Doch man sollte sich auch bewusst sein, dass weder Stammzellentherapie noch "herangezüchtete" Organe etc. eine Entdeckung oder Erfindung sind, um das Leben von gesunden Menschen weiter zu verlängern, sondern um kranken Menschen Erleichterung oder gar Heilung zu verschaffen. Alleine jedes Jahr erkranken nach Statistiken und Schätzungen zufolge ca. 12000 Menschen in Deutschland an Leukämie, 200 davon sind Kinder und Jugendliche unter 20 Jahren. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele davon ohne die DKMS und ihre großflächige Datenbank an potentiellen Knochenmark- und somit Stammzellspendern sterben würden.
-> Übrigens kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, sich dort registrieren zu lassen. Sich mit zwei Wattestäbchen eine halbe Minute im Mund rumreiben ist nun wirklich kein großer Akt und vollkommen schmerzfrei -> www.dkms.de

Wenn man diese Neuerungen in der Medizin schon als verwerflich betrachtet, kann man auch direkt sagen, dass die meisten neurochirurgischen Kenntnisse in die Tonne zu stampfen sind. Wie viele von euch wissen denn, woher die Medizin heute weiß, wo im Gehirn das Sehzentrum, das Hörzentrum, das sensorische oder motorische Sprachzentrum etc. etc. liegt? Ich erzähl es gerne: Zu Zeiten, in denen die Swastika die deutsche Flagge "schmückte", wurden Juden, geistig Behinderte Menschen und andere diverse Minderheiten nicht einfach umgebracht. Ein Teil dieser Menschen musste deutlich schlimmere Torturen über sich ergehen lassen - Operationen im Wachzustand am offenen Gehirn. Da wurde fröhlich versuchsweise rumgeschnibbelt und festgestellt, wenn der Patient nun nicht mehr sprechen, nicht mehr verstehen, nicht mehr sehen und nicht mehr hören konnte. So wurden die einzelnen Zentren im Gehirn lokalisiert. Sehr viel Wissen der heutigen Neurochirurgie basiert auf Entdeckungen durch bestialische Methoden. Bis heute fordern manche, dieses Wissen heute nicht mehr anzuwenden. Doch wäre damit irgendjemandem geholfen, der damals diese schrecklichen Versuche durchmachen musste? Würden diese Menschen nicht eher wollen, dass das Wissen, was aus ihrem Leiden gewonnen wurde, nicht lieber dazu genutzt wird, Menschen das Leben zu retten?


Übrigens besitze auch ich einen ordentlich ausgefüllten Organspendeausweis. Nach meinem Ableben brauch ich die doch sowieso nicht mehr. Um ehrlich zu sein, find ich die Methode hier in Deutschland sowieso nicht so pralle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in Großbritannien oder anderswo war, aber in einem europäischen Land gilt so lange jeder als Organspender, bis er eine Erklärung ausfüllt, dass er gerade das nicht möchte. So muss sich jeder mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen, der es will, und jeder, dem es egal ist, spendet automatisch nach seinem Tod seine Organe, falls diese zu gebrauchen sind. Sollte man hier auch mal einführen.


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Diese Ethikdiskussionen sind doch völliger Hickmeck. Wie vor mir schon gesagt wurde: Der Mensch hat schon immer versucht, sein Leben zu verlängern und/oder angenehmer zu gestalten.
> 
> Ewig leben? Nein, das möchte ich definitiv nicht. Aber stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsstet dreimal die Woche zur Dialyse, die dauert fünf Stunden, ihr seid danach meistens so am Sack, dass der Tag gelaufen ist, könnt nicht arbeiten gehen, werdet im Sommer angestarrt, weil euer Arm so komisch aussieht (Shunt), müsst ständig Medikamente nehmen, eure Flüssigkeitszufuhr (und damit meine ich nicht Alkohol, sondern schlicht Wasser) ist extrem begrenzt, ihr müsst auf alles aufpassen, was ihr esst und trinkt - würdet ihr nicht auch lieber ein künstlich "angezüchtetes" Organ nehmen, als noch mehr Jahre auf eine Niere zu warten?
> 
> ...



man könnte es nicht besser erklären!!!!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (5. April 2011)

Die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich grad irgendwie an die Simpsons-Folge, wo Homer glaubt, einen Außerirdischen zu sehen, dabei ist es nur Mr. Burns, der durch eine komplizierte und schmerzvolle Behandlung "dem Tot um eine weitere Woche entrinnen kann."


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Schneemaus hat das super erklärt. Ich wiederhole mich noch mal: Jeder, der diese Situation nicht mitgemacht hat, hat keine stichhaltigen Argumente GEGEN Organspenden/Organzüchtungen. Sätze wie "Das muss man halt aushalten" sind so unglaublich ignorant, das ist selbst für das buffed-Forum noch bemerkenswert. 
Dabei kommt so was immer von Leuten, deren größtes "Problem" mit der Gesundheit ihre Speckrollen auf den Hüften sind.


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schneemaus hat das super erklärt. Ich wiederhole mich noch mal: Jeder, der diese Situation nicht mitgemacht hat, hat keine stichhaltigen Argumente GEGEN Organspenden/Organzüchtungen. Sätze wie "Das muss man halt aushalten" sind so unglaublich ignorant, das ist selbst für das buffed-Forum noch bemerkenswert.
> Dabei kommt so was immer von Leuten, deren größtes "Problem" mit der Gesundheit ihre Speckrollen auf den Hüften sind.



naja sofern man selbst davon nicht betroffen ist, interessiert es die leute nicht wie es denen geht die eben schmerzen erleiden...ich halte mich selbst viel im krankenhaus auf und was man da oft so mitbekommt ist echt erschreckend...noch dazu sehe ich immer wieder wie die leute auf der dialysestation wirken, wirklichen lebensmut erkennt man da nur mehr bei wenigen, meistens gehen sie eh nur hin "weils wieder wer gsagt hat"... mir rennt jedes mal die gänsehaut übern rücken wenn ich da wieder zu kontrolle muss ob mit meinen nieren noch alles im lot is ... und ich denke wenn man sich mit den leuten auch mal zusammensetzt und mit denen redet und auch mal ihren "kampf miterlebt" dann denkt man vielleicht über sowas wie "organ züchtung" ganz anders....


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> naja sofern man selbst davon nicht betroffen ist, interessiert es die leute nicht wie es denen geht die eben schmerzen erleiden...ich halte mich selbst viel im krankenhaus auf und was man da oft so mitbekommt ist echt erschreckend...noch dazu sehe ich immer wieder wie die leute auf der dialysestation wirken, wirklichen lebensmut erkennt man da nur mehr bei wenigen, meistens gehen sie eh nur hin "weils wieder wer gsagt hat"... mir rennt jedes mal die gänsehaut übern rücken wenn ich da wieder zu kontrolle muss ob mit meinen nieren noch alles im lot is ... und ich denke wenn man sich mit den leuten auch mal zusammensetzt und mit denen redet und auch mal ihren "kampf miterlebt" dann denkt man vielleicht über sowas wie "organ züchtung" ganz anders....



Hmm ich hab Dialyse ein halbes Jahr mitgemacht. Also es geht... klar ist es scheiße, aber es gibt schlimmere Arten der Insuffizienz als die Niere. Trotz allem sind es 15 verlorene Stunden pro Woche. Zählt man Transport usw. mit gehen 10% der Woche dafür drauf. Ich hab es immer so gemacht, dass ich von 18-22 Uhr dran ging. War dann meist so um 23 daheim. Meistens hab ich Schulaufgaben gemacht oder gelernt. Man kann die Zeit schon nutzen, aber es ist und bleibt scheiße, ohne Frage. Mit 20/21 war ich da der jüngste, fast nur alte Leute, die mit ihrem Leben eh schon abgeschlossen hatten.


----------



## Doomsta (5. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Die Lösung wären Weltraumkolonien. Weltraumstationen sind ja möglich, ISS bestätigt das. Das ganze jetzt vom Ausmaß von Deep Space 9 oder Babylon 5, da könnte man schon ein paar Menschen drauf packen. Dann noch ein paar Mondstädte und schon haben wir wieder etwas Platz. Dann müssen wir bessere, Weltraumtauglichere Antriebe erfinden um die Reisezeit zum Mars zu verkürzen, und da auch Städte bauen. Aber unsere Erde alleine kann das nich packen.



Die Illusion will ich dir nur ungern rauben, aber ich glaub kaum das in ein paar dutzend jahren noch Raumfahrt betrieben werden kann, erst recht nicht wenn ide Bevölkerung so wie von dir beschrieben ansteigt... http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/weltraum/article12679413/150-Millionen-Truemmerteile-rasen-um-die-Erde.html


----------



## shadow24 (5. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Diese Ethikdiskussionen sind doch völliger Hickmeck.
> Neuerungen in der Medizin werden immer skeptisch betrachtet, heutzutage ist fast jede medizinische Entdeckung ein Garant für eine Welle an Ethikdiskussionen.
> Übrigens besitze auch ich einen ordentlich ausgefüllten Organspendeausweis. Nach meinem Ableben brauch ich die doch sowieso nicht mehr. Um ehrlich zu sein, find ich die Methode hier in Deutschland sowieso nicht so pralle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in Großbritannien oder anderswo war, aber in einem europäischen Land gilt so lange jeder als Organspender, bis er eine Erklärung ausfüllt, dass er gerade das nicht möchte. So muss sich jeder mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen, der es will, und jeder, dem es egal ist, spendet automatisch nach seinem Tod seine Organe, falls diese zu gebrauchen sind. Sollte man hier auch mal einführen.




erstmal danke schneemaus für deine lange und informative schilderung...find ich auch gut,dass du nicht nur im rettungsdienst tätig bist,sondern dir auch gedanken um die patienten machst die dir tagtäglich begegnen...

btt:zum einen versteh ich auch nich die ganzen ethikfragen udn zum anderen auch nicht den totenkult in den "kultivierten" Ländern...wenn man tot ist,ist man tot.fertig.das wars dann.ob man dann den körper verbrennt,begräbt oder aber sinnvoll weiterverwendet in form von organspende,das kann mir nach meinen ableben doch total egal sein...
und was soll dabei ethik???wenn die an gott glauben wollen,sollen sie es doch,aber dann sollen sie doch bitte intelligente menschen nach stammzellen forschen lassen,oder klone herstellen...bin ich echt überfragt was so schlimm an klonen sein soll...kann mir das vlt jemand erklären,was daran schlimm ist?würde mich wirklich mal interessieren...


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> erstmal danke schneemaus für deine lange und informative schilderung...find ich auch gut,dass du nicht nur im rettungsdienst tätig bist,sondern dir auch gedanken um die patienten machst die dir tagtäglich begegnen...



Das mit dem Gedanken machen ist IMO eine Selbstverständlichkeit, wenn man in einem solchen Bereich arbeitet. Und bei der DKMS war ich schon registriert, als ich noch nicht im RD gearbeitet habe, meinen Organspendeausweis hab ich seit meinem 18. Geburtstag ausgefüllt im Geldbeutel.

Ich hab mich ne ganze Weile hier rausgehalten, aber manche Antworten hier lassen mir echt die Galle hochsteigen. Alleine schon die Aussage "Jeder, der nicht ewig leben will, hat einen an der Waffel" ruft bei mir ein dringendes Bedürfnis nach einem riesigen Facepalm hervor. Natürlich möchte ich lange leben, aber mein Leben soll auch ausgefüllt und erfüllt sein. Und wenn ich dann höre, dass jemand sagt "Ja, ich will ewig leben, was mit Anderen ist, ist mir egal", während sicherlich an mehreren Orten in Deutschland Kollegen von mir um das Leben eines Kindes kämpfen, was nicht mal die Gelegenheit hatte, ein paar grundlegende Erfahrungen im Leben zu sammeln, da wird mir einfach nur noch übel.


----------



## Potpotom (5. April 2011)

Ich möchte auch noch etwas dazu sagen.

Zum einen möchte ich anmerken, dass ich meinen Orgenspendeausweis nun einige Jahre mit mir trage und das auch aus voller Überzeugung tue. Aber ich kann ebenso Verständnis dafür aufbringen, dass eben nicht jeder - sei es aus dem Glauben, purem Egoismus oder anderem heraus - bereit dazu ist seine eigenen Organe oder gar die der eigenen Kinder nach dem Tod zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Für mich selbst ist das eine Selbstverständlichkeit, für einige hier ebenso und das ist auch gut so. Wenn ich aber weiter denke und bei meiner Tochter angelange... puuuuh... ich muss ehrlich zugeben, der Gedanke daran lässt mich schon dieses klamme Gefühl im Hals bekommen und ohne weiter und gründlich drüber nachzudenken, würde ich eher "NEIN" sagen.

Weiter oben im Thread merkte jemand an das man in einem anderen europäischen Land grundsätzlich Organspender ist und man dem nur entgeht, wenn man es ausdrücklich erwähnt. Das halte ich für sehr gefährlich und die Möglichkeit, dem Willen des gerade Verstorbenen nicht zu entsprechen ist in meinen Augen sehr sehr hoch.

***

Organforschung und Stammzellenforschung halte ich für sehr sinnvoll... es wäre schön, kranken Menschen mit künstlich erschaffenen Organen zu Hilfe zu kommen. Bei Knochen, Herzklappen, Venen etc.pp. interessiert es doch auch keinen ob sie nun künstlich sind oder nicht. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht so ein Leben zu retten ohne jemand anderen Schaden zuzufügen, dann sollte man das auch tun dürfen.


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> ***
> 
> Organforschung und Stammzellenforschung halte ich für sehr sinnvoll... es wäre schön, kranken Menschen mit künstlich erschaffenen Organen zu Hilfe zu kommen. Bei Knochen, Herzklappen, Venen etc.pp. interessiert es doch auch keinen ob sie nun künstlich sind oder nicht. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht so ein Leben zu retten ohne jemand anderen Schaden zuzufügen, dann sollte man das auch tun dürfen.



Im grunde sind die Organe ja ned künstlich...sie sind eine genau kopie dessen was man zur zeit in in sich trägt  ... was ich mitbekommen habe werden dir da gesunde zellen entnommen und diese dann dazu gebracht sich zu vervielfältigen (wie bei einem neuen kind) um dann das gewünschte teil neu herzustellen... zumindest ist es das was ich noch so grob in erinnerung habe...wenn ich falsch liege was das angeht bitte verzeiht 

andere Frage weil hier sehr viele über Organspenden schreiben, weiß einer welche vorraussetzungen man dafür erfüllen muss? mein arzt hat mir davon zwar abgeraten (aufgrund von Diabetes, dass da so oder so nach und nach schäden entstehen usw.) aber mich würde es trotzdem interessieren ... persönlich wäre es mir lieber wenn ich auf diese Antwort eine P.N. erhalten würde da es sich hier ja auch um medizinisches Dreht... nur wie gesagt da mein Arzt gar nicht auf das Thema eingeht bei mir...


----------



## Konov (5. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> andere Frage weil hier sehr viele über Organspenden schreiben, weiß einer welche vorraussetzungen man dafür erfüllen muss? mein arzt hat mir davon zwar abgeraten (aufgrund von Diabetes, dass da so oder so nach und nach schäden entstehen usw.) aber mich würde es trotzdem interessieren ... persönlich wäre es mir lieber wenn ich auf diese Antwort eine P.N. erhalten würde da es sich hier ja auch um medizinisches Dreht... nur wie gesagt da mein Arzt gar nicht auf das Thema eingeht bei mir...



Kommt drauf an, wenn du nur einen Organspendeausweis bei dir haben willst, reicht es, das Ding auszufüllen und immer dabeizuhaben.

Wenn du direkt ein bestimmtes Organ spenden willst, musst du logischerweise vorher einen Arzt zum Check ranlassen. Und dann siehst du ja ob es klappt...
Die konkreten Vorraussetzungen werden von Organ zu Organ unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. April 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Die Illusion will ich dir nur ungern rauben, aber ich glaub kaum das in ein paar dutzend jahren noch Raumfahrt betrieben werden kann, erst recht nicht wenn ide Bevölkerung so wie von dir beschrieben ansteigt... http://www.welt.de/w...m-die-Erde.html



Gott, alle keine Fantasie -.- Die werden natürlich platt gemacht, und dann werden transporter vom Mars zur Erde gebaut, star Trek lässt grüßen. Ich sprach von einer Zukunft wo jeder ewig leben kann der will, das heißt auch die größten wissenschaftler, die könnten dann sachen erfinden die es heute nciht gibt weil die wissenschaftler verrecken und die nachkömmlinge erstmal alles lernen müssen und dann versuchen müssen die Arbeit ihres vorgängers zu verstehen. Und bis die soweit sind können die maximal 2 weitere Formeln aufschreiben und verrecken dann auch. Wenn alle ewig leben können ist das Problem weg. 

Leute, ihr müsst bei solchen "zukunftsvisionen" alles althergebrachte ablegen, alle alte logik usw, denn jede kleine neue möglichkeit bringt millionen weitere kleiner möglichkeiten. 

Das ist genau das gleiche mit der Ethik in diesem Fall. Natürlich kann man schindluder damit treiben, so das nur die Reichen ewig leben und immer mehr Geld scheffeln bis alle anderen sterbliche Sklaven sind (star gate, Goauld usw...). Allerdings kann man auch Menschenleben retten, und nicht grade wenig. Man kann das Leiden vieler Menschen lindern. Hawking könnte wieder gehen wenn man ihm neue Muskeln gibt, nur so als beispiel. Außerdem könnte man unendlich Organe für die Forschung herstellen, so das man nicht mehr auf Spenden angewiesen ist die zu schlecht zur Transplantation sind. Tierversuche könnte man sich auch mehr sparen. Und wenn man den Aufbauprozeß der Zellen besser kennt, könnte man vielleicht ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs entdecken. Und es gibt noch viele möglichkeiten mehr! Vielleicht doppelte Muskelstränge, 2 Herzen, leistungsfähigere Lungen. Tuning für den Menschen. Was sich erstmal absurd usw. anhört könnte vielleicht möglich sein mit dieser Technik. Und was wäre daran schlimm? Einer könnte die Arbeit von 10 machen, weil er ohne Pausen arbeiten kann ohne schäden davon zu tragen. Sie wären schneller, stärker, ausdauernder usw. Ein Haus bauen? Jetzt ne Arbeit von nem halben Jahr, mit diesen Superarbeitern ein Monat. Natürlich kann man jetzt mit dem Gegenargument der Kriegsführung kommen, supersoldaten usw, was ja auch vollkommen richtig ist. Es gibt millionen möglichkeiten was in der Zukunft sein könnte durch diese Technik, und keiner kann sagen was sein wird und was nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Hmm meinst du, dass du Organe spenden darfst oder welche bekommst? Als Spender kommen Diabetiker sehr eingeschränkt in Betracht. Es _kann_ möglich sein, je nach Organ und Patient.

Wenn du noch mehr Fragen hast, kannst du mir sehr gern PMs schicken, ich hab auf dem Gebiet eine Menge persönliche Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. April 2011)

Einen Organspendeausweis kann erst mal generell einfach so jeder beantragen, dafür muss man auch keine Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Außer vielleicht Organe, aber das kriegen die meisten Forenuser hin. Ich hab' meinen online beantragt, ein paar Tage später war er in der Post, fertig.

Das Teil ist auch nur ein Pappkärtchen mit Deiner Unterschrift drauf. "Falls ich tot bin, bedient Euch." Da trägt man nicht mal eine Blutgruppe o.ä. ein.


----------



## Davatar (5. April 2011)

Anzumerken ist dazu noch, dass man gewisse Organe auf dem Spendeausweis ausschliessen kann.

Hier mal ein Beispielbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Da Kitty ja Wahl-Brite ist, kommt mir da die Frage auf: Zählt das Ding Eu-weit? Weil Nieren werden ja auch europaweit "getauscht".


----------



## Davatar (5. April 2011)

> Für Fragen der Organentnahme gelten die Regeln des Landes, in dem man sich aufhält. Auch innerhalb der Europäischen Union sind diese Gesetze ganz unterschiedlich gestaltet. So kann man in Bulgarien sogar gegen den eigenen Willen zum Organspender werden. In vielen anderen Länder wird man zum Organspender, wenn man nicht vorher ausdrücklich widersprochen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: krankenkassen.de


----------



## Húskie (5. April 2011)

Ewig Leben? Niemals, da würde ich mich lieber Einfrieren lassen und sehen was die Zukunft bringt, als sich ewig diese verkorkste gesellschaft in der Welt anzutun....und auf dauer würde mich dann eher die Frage "was passiert nach dem Tod" beschäftigen.

Für Leute die Organe brauchen weil ihre nicht mehr richtig funktionieren ist es wunderbar.


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann so, aber ich finds ethisch ziemlich verwerflich so in die natur einzugreifen . Man sollte akzeptieren wies kommt und aus .



Ja Prost. Dann würden die Leute heute immer noch an simplen Schnupfen oder einfachen Grippen sterben. Wirklich eine sehr wünschenswerte Aussicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja Prost. Dann würden die Leute heute immer noch an simplen Schnupfen oder einfachen Grippen sterben. Wirklich eine sehr wünschenswerte Aussicht.



Zumal "Eingriff in die Natur" ein recht großes Definitionsspektrum besitzt. Das geht über den besagten Schnupfen bis hin zur besagten Unsterblichkeit. "Eingriff in die Natur" ist einfach kein Argument.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zumal "Eingriff in die Natur" ein recht großes Definitionsspektrum besitzt. Das geht über den besagten Schnupfen bis hin zur besagten Unsterblichkeit. "Eingriff in die Natur" ist einfach kein Argument.



Und wir wären sicher nicht so Intelligent geraten, wenn wir nicht Forschen sollten. Meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach so das, wir Menschen, es dürfen soweit zu gehen und zu Forschen. Vielleicht rächt es sich irgendwann, wenn nicht schaffen wir einen durchbruch. Solange niemand gezwungen wird, sich als Versuchsobjekt hinzugeben sollen sie machen. Und ich finde es manchmal echt nur lächerlich wie sich 80% der Bevölkerung aufeinmal aufregen, dass es ja so "Unethisch" ist. Aber 2Wochen später Juckt es dann die wenigsten noch. Sieht man doch bei Knut, kaum ist er Tot heulen alle rum und hauen auf den Zoo ein, aber vorher noch schön Brav ihn Angeklotzt...

/edit: Einige haben vielleicht wirklich die Ansicht, also schon bevor, wie im fall Knut, etwas passiert ist, aber mir geht es einfach darum dass sich die meisten wirklich nur dann aufregen wenn so etwas passiert.


----------



## orkman (5. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> hm ich kann einfach nicht glauben das das leben eines Menschen nur in Kombination mit einem bestimmten anderen Menschenleben etwas Wert ist
> 
> nicht für dich selber und nicht für die Menschen denen du etwas wert bist oder (Achtung Zukunft) sein wirst



ich sag ja nicht dass es dann keinen wert mehr haette ohne die person ... fuer jmd anders haette es einen wert ... fuer mich jedoch nicht viel ...


----------



## The Reptil (5. April 2011)

der Titel vom Thema ist etwas verwirrend imo ;-)

1. frage "wollt ihr ewig leben?" da kann ich nur sagen ja will ich wenn das leben nur halbwegs noch als leben zu bezeichnen ist selbst wenn ich der einzige wäre der ewig lebt 

2: frage "Organe züchten ersetzen ist das ethisch oder nicht ?" meiner Meinung nach auch ja religiöse bedenken fallen für mich flach und für die Gesellschaft ist es imo nur gut 
wenn so wenig wie möglich unter eventuell heilbaren Krankheiten leiden


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2011)

Schade, dachte es geht um Starship Troopers.


----------



## Scroll01 (5. April 2011)

Nun bei diesem Gedanken werde ich immer wieder Traurig und fange fast an zuweinen denn überlegt mal ich bin jetzt 16 Jahre alt, habe sachen die ich hätte mit 10 Anfangen müssen total verpasst.. Habe jetzt bald 10 Jahre Schule gemacht wofür?? Für den Staat damit ich dann meine Ausbildung mache 3 Jahre lang dann arbeite ich bis ich 67 bin und gehe in die Rente -.- Arbeiten gehe ich nur für den Staat und damit ich Geld habe -.- Aber alles was ich machen will bleibt irgent wo hängen entweder fehlt das geld dazu oder einfach nur die ZEIT -.- Ewig leben wäre was schönes denn ich habe ein Paar Jahre damit verschwendet irgent welche Spiele zuspielen -.- Bin immer noch da wo ich mit 12 Angefangen habe auser das ich jetzt ein Abschluss inner Tasche habe natoll -.- WO ist die Zeit  Fuck jetzt heule ich weil ich Angst davor habe Alt zuwerden.... Aja zum Thema wieder xD Es ist echt gut für Leute die auf Spenden warten z.B Leute die unter 70 sind oder wirklich die Leute die Ewig leben wollen..


----------



## Yadiz (6. April 2011)

Organe nachzüchten: Was soll daran so schlimm sein? 


@Te: Wo ziehst du die Grenzen? Schon bei Bluttransfusionen, Operationen oder bei einfachen Medikamenten?
Es gibt keine Grenzen. Und wenn doch. Wer legt sie fest? Die Religion oder Moralvorstellung? Ich sehe an künstlichen Organen nichts unmoralisches.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Herstellung und das Implantieren nichts 'schlimmeres', als beispielsweise die Einnahme von Medikamenten. - was ja Normalität für jeden ist.


Man kann auch soweit gehen und die künstliche Herstellung von Organen als Lauf der 'Natur' ansehen.
Da es ja die Evolution erst war, die überhaupt dem Menschen ermöglicht hat, komplexe medizinische oder genetische Sachverhalte durchdenken zu können und dementsprechend einzugreifen.


Auch wenn man damit selbiger ein Schnippchen schlägt. Warum das?
Weil Evolution in der Biologie die Anpassung eines Organismus an seine Umwelt durch natürliche Auslese bedeutet. 
Der Mensch überlässt die Änderungen also nicht mehr der Evolution sondern, übernimmt selbst diese tragende Funktion.


Kommentare wie "Spielt nicht Gott!" oder "Eingriff in die Natur!" finde ich eher unangebracht. 
Demnach würde man ja überall dort, wo der Mensch eingreift, schon Gott spielen. Also auch bei einer einfachen Grippe, die unbehandelt ja schon tödlich sein kann. Oder einer Blinddarm-OP.. Gibt unendlich viele Beispiele.



Das ist genauso wie diese Diskussion, was denn den Menschen eigentlich ausmacht:
Sobald man dann eine Protese am Bein hat, ist man wohl nur noch zu 87% Mensch? Mit implantierten Nieren bist du zu 3,5% Herr Schneider?
Man kann eben nicht überall Grenzen ziehen. Genauso wenig bei medizinischen Maßnahmen, wie eben der Züchtung von Organen.


Und zur eigentlichen Frage: *Wollt ihr ewig Leben?*

Das kann ich jetzt noch nicht beurteilen. Frag mich in 70 Jahren nochmal. 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken (sofern bald hoffentlich möglich), nicht weiter zu altern und bis 200 oder 250 zu leben.
Ein höheres Lebensalter wollte ich im Augenblick jedenfalls nicht anstreben. Aber wer weiß: Vielleicht hat man dann in 250 Jahren wieder Lust auf mehr. Wir werden es erfahren^^


----------



## Topfkopf (6. April 2011)

Mir tut sich da grade eine Frage auf. Es geht hier ja um kunstorgane. Das heißt ich kann altes rausschmeißen und neues reintun. Aber was ist mit meinem Skelett, meiner Haut, meinen Haaren? Die kann ich ja nicht einfach so ablegen und neue ankleben. Denn würde ich ja mit 100 aussehen wie jopi heesters, und mit 200 wie ein vertrockneter ZOmbie durch die Gegend rennen...

Wenn es möglich wäre mein jetziges Alter (aussehen, körperliche Fitness usw.) beizubehalten, dann würde ich ewig leben wollen. Was könnte man nicht alles machen... 
Wenn ich aber nur das Leben auf 150 verlängern kann und dann auseinanderbreche weil die knochen spröde sind, dann nicht, dann will ich lieber ganz normalleben und dann gemütlich eines Nachts den ewigen Schlaf schlafen (wie poetisch xD)

Und noch was: Warum nciht Gott spielen? Gott selber tut doch ncihts, weder für euch noch für da Natur, Gott zeigt sich grade von seiner inexistenten Seite. Daher müssen wir solange die Vertretung spielen. Wenn es nicht so gewollt wäre (von Gott oder der NAtur, wie auch immer), dann wären wir niemals dazu in der Lage gewesen soweit zu kommen.


----------



## Shaila (6. April 2011)

Scroll01 schrieb:


> Nun bei diesem Gedanken werde ich immer wieder Traurig und fange fast an zuweinen denn überlegt mal ich bin jetzt 16 Jahre alt, habe sachen die ich hätte mit 10 Anfangen müssen total verpasst.. Habe jetzt bald 10 Jahre Schule gemacht wofür?? Für den Staat damit ich dann meine Ausbildung mache 3 Jahre lang dann arbeite ich bis ich 67 bin und gehe in die Rente -.- Arbeiten gehe ich nur für den Staat und damit ich Geld habe -.- Aber alles was ich machen will bleibt irgent wo hängen entweder fehlt das geld dazu oder einfach nur die ZEIT -.- Ewig leben wäre was schönes denn ich habe ein Paar Jahre damit verschwendet irgent welche Spiele zuspielen -.- Bin immer noch da wo ich mit 12 Angefangen habe auser das ich jetzt ein Abschluss inner Tasche habe natoll -.- WO ist die Zeit  Fuck jetzt heule ich weil ich Angst davor habe Alt zuwerden.... Aja zum Thema wieder xD Es ist echt gut für Leute die auf Spenden warten z.B Leute die unter 70 sind oder wirklich die Leute die Ewig leben wollen..



Ja, mit solchen Gedanken habe ich mich auch rumgeschlagen. Ich habe keine Lust mein Leben in einem Bürosessel oder einer Werkstatt zu fristen. Jeden Tag das Gleiche und ein durchschnittlicher Verdienst. Es würde nie ausreichen um meine Ziele im Leben zu erreichen und deswegen muss ich ganz nach oben. Deswegen werde ich mich so weit weiterbilden, wie es nur irgendwie möglich ist, wenn man in Deutschland schon die Möglichkeiten dazu hat, denn Wissen ist Macht. Meine Ziele sind die Psychologie und die Politik, zwei Bereiche die in der heutigen Zeit immer mehr zusammenrücken und immer mehr Bedeutung im Zusammenspiel erhalten. Soviele Probleme unserer heutigen Gesellschaft basieren allein auf unserer Psychologie. Man siehe sich das Atomproblem an, dies ist in meinen Augen schon lange nur noch eine gesellschaftliche Frage und keine technische oder finanzielle.

Wie stehe ich zum also zum ewigen Leben? Im ersten Moment denke ich mir: Ich weiss es nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob es nach dem Tod weitergeht. Ich weiss nicht ob es schön wäre, die weiteren Abschnitte der Menschheitsgeschichte auch noch mit zu erleben. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob es meine Psyche verkraften könnte, oder wie es sich auf die Persönlichkeiten der Menschen selbst auswirken würde. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob es überhaupt möglich wäre, dass jeder ewig lebt. Aber ich weiss, dass ich Ziele in meinem Leben habe, von dem ich WEISS das es enden wird. Diese Ziele gilt es zu erreichen und sobald ich sie erreicht habe oder/und ich jemanden gefunden habe der sie fortführt, sobald ich diesen Punkt erreicht habe, bin ich bereit zu sterben und auch froh darüber. Ich will sobald ich sterbe sagen können, dass ich alles getan habe um dazu beizutragen die Welt ein Stück weit zum Positiven zu verändern, sei es nun im Kleinen oder im Großen.

Der Sinn des Lebens besteht daher für mich darin, mein eignes Leben wertzuschätzen, es zu genießen, meine Möglichkeiten voll auszuschöpfen und die Probleme, die in meiner Zeit präsent sind in die Hand zu nehmen, weil ich das als eine Verantwortung für einen jeden von uns betrachte.


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie stehe ich zum also zum ewigen Leben? Im ersten Moment denke ich mir: Ich weiss es nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob es nach dem Tod weitergeht. Ich weiss nicht ob es schön wäre, die weiteren Abschnitte der Menschheitsgeschichte auch noch mit zu erleben. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob es meine Psyche verkraften könnte, oder wie es sich auf die Persönlichkeiten der Menschen selbst auswirken würde.



Ich denke der Tod ist einfach nur eine weitere Station auf dem Weg des Lebens, der uns daran hindert ewig in unserer Form als Menschen zu leben und somit nach vermutlich 500 Jahren psychisch zu sterben.

Außerdem wer sagt uns, dass wir so aussehen, wie wir aussehen? Es könnte auch sein, dass wir einfach nur Schleimklumpen sind und nach außen hin unser momentanes Erscheinungsbild als Menschen haben.
Vielleicht ist unser gesamtes Universum mit all seinen unendlich vielen Galaxien auch nur der kleinste Teil eines Quarks, sodass wir alle nur in *einem* Atom unseres Körpers unendlich viele Universen besitzen und in jedem gibt es ein Äquivalent zu uns Menschen und der Erde. Und zu jedem dieser Universen gibt es auch noch unzählige Paralleluniversen und jeder Quark unseres Körpers bestünde aus unendlich vielen Multiversen.

Allein die Vorstellung an diese Theorie ist für manch einen schwer zu verstehen und daher denke ich der Tod begleitet uns von einem Universum zum anderen. Vielleicht durchleben wir auf diese Weise für immer alles von vorne. Nur das wir jedesmal eine andere Erscheinungsform haben, welche im Moment dem Ausshen eines Menschen entspricht.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. April 2011)

Jaein.

Ich möchte dass die Medizin irgendwann soweit ist, dass jeder persönlich für sich bestimmen kann wie lange er leben möchte.

Und Ja, ich finde man sollte wenn die verdammte Möglichkeit besteht Menschenleben zu retten auch diese nutzen und diese künstlichen Organe herstellen.
Gäbe es nicht diese verklemmten Relgions- und Moralapostel dann würden wir wahrscheinlich schon viel weiter sein, natürlich musste man noch den Lobbyismus in der Gesundheitsbranche zerschlagen doch dann könnten wir uns allen am meisten helfen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. April 2011)

Ich habe Gott persönlich gebannt und er hat nichts in unserem Forum verloren. Bleibt bitte beim Thema und hört mit den Religionsdiskussionen auf, sonst ist hier zu.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2011)

Grundsätzlich wird gerne übersehen, dass Krankheiten auch eine gewisse "Fortpflanzungshemmung" bewirken. Derzeit gibts 9 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, das Wachstum steigt dabei stets an. Hätten wir keine Krankheiten, wäre dieses Wachstum noch viel extremer. Möchte man nun also Organzüchtungen und Ähnliches legalisieren, sollte man auch eine entsprechende Familien-Politik betreiben, also beispielsweise, dass eine Familie mit mehr Kindern auch mehr Steuern pro Kind bezahlen muss oder sowas. Natürlich haben wir derzeit in Europa eher einen Bevölkerungsrückgang zu verzeichnen, der nur durch Zuwanderung gedeckt wird, aber hätten wir die Situation, dass man Organe austauschen kann und die gröbsten Krankheiten besiegt werden können, würde der allgemeine Altersdurchschnitt gewaltig ansteigen und es würden auch wesentlich mehr Kinder produziert werden.

Das alles klingt jetzt vielleicht ein Bisschen extrem, wenn man jedoch ein Bisschen darüber nachdenkt, wird man verstehen, was ich meine.

Ich persönlich bin gegen Organ-Züchtung, einerseits aus dem zuvor genannten Grund, andererseits weil ich der Meinung bin, dass wir als Menschen eh schon überdurchschnittlich lange leben. Wir werden zT über 100 Jahre alt, wobei unser Körper irgendwann zwischen 60-75 aber dermassen verbraucht ist, dass wir alleine nicht mehr überleben können. Nun soll man dieses (meiner Meinung nach) künstliche Alter noch weiter hinauszögern, indem man den Leuten die Organe ersetzt, wenn sies nicht mehr schaffen? Finde ich keine gute Idee. Wir Menschen sind nunmal Lebewesen, da gehört der Tod genauso dazu wie die Geburt.

Nebenbei denke ich mir, dass ein Szenario wie in "The Island" früher oder später umgesetzt würde, da es genug Leute gibt, die keine Skrupel hätten, menschliche Spender heranzuzüchten. Davon bin ich absolut überzeugt. 


Edit: Ausserdem...würden wir 200 Jahre leben, wer hätte schon Lust, 180 Jahre lang zu arbeiten? o_O


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird gerne übersehen, dass Krankheiten auch eine gewisse "Fortpflanzungshemmung" bewirken. Derzeit gibts 9 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, das Wachstum steigt dabei stets an. Hätten wir keine Krankheiten, wäre dieses Wachstum noch viel extremer. Möchte man nun also Organzüchtungen und Ähnliches legalisieren, sollte man auch eine entsprechende Familien-Politik betreiben, also beispielsweise, dass eine Familie mit mehr Kindern auch mehr Steuern pro Kind bezahlen muss oder sowas. Natürlich haben wir derzeit in Europa eher einen Bevölkerungsrückgang zu verzeichnen, der nur durch Zuwanderung gedeckt wird, aber hätten wir die Situation, dass man Organe austauschen kann und die gröbsten Krankheiten besiegt werden können, würde der allgemeine Altersdurchschnitt gewaltig ansteigen und es würden auch wesentlich mehr Kinder produziert werden.
> 
> Das alles klingt jetzt vielleicht ein Bisschen extrem, wenn man jedoch ein Bisschen darüber nachdenkt, wird man verstehen, was ich meine.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob man das so sehen sollte, denn ich glaube leute die eine niere brauchen etc. die leben ja mitterweile dank dialyse auch weiter, also warum soll ihnen keine lebensqualität zugesprochen werden?
außerdem wenn du so auf natürliche auslese stehst, erklär mal bitte deinem kind das diabetes hat, dass es kein insulin haben darf weil es gehört ja zur natürlichen auslese, und insulin wird mittlerweile auch durch genforschung hergestellt. 
ich denke es kommt immer auf die situation an, jemanden der 80 ist und blöd gesagt keinen bock mehr hat dem würde eh nie einfallen sich noch ein organ einzupflanzen oO zumindest denke ich das nicht.
anders sieht es aus wenn ein kind eine krankheit hat, könntest du dein kind einfach so sterben lassen? weil es gehört zum lauf der natur? oO 
außerdem als kleine anmerkung mit 60-75 ist man noch nicht in einem alter wo man sagen kann: buuuh der geht bald von uns... wenn ich mir meine mutter ansehe die fast 60 ist oder meinen vater der ich glaub nächstes jahr 60 wird ... die sind fit und aktiv... bis auf die grauen haare würde sicher niemand tippen dass die über 50 sind XD
außerdem glaub ich das bei bestimmten krankheiten das austauschen der organe so oder so noch immer ein problem darstellen würde...


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

> außerdem wenn du so auf natürliche auslese stehst, erklär mal bitte deinem kind das diabetes hat, dass es kein insulin haben darf weil es gehört ja zur natürlichen auslese, und insulin wird mittlerweile auch durch genforschung hergestellt.



Tja, das ist bei den Leuten völlig normal. Wie ich schon schrieb: Leute, deren größtes medizinisches Problem die Fettpolster auf den Rippen sind, sind absolut nicht fähig, sich in eine solche Lage reinzuversetzen. 

Hey Davatar, was würdest du denn machen, wenn dein Herz versagen würde und du glücklicherweise von einem Unfalltoten eins bekommen könntest. Würdest du sagen: "Ne, wir leben eh schon alle zu lange, Menschen werden halt einfach zu alt. Krankheiten sind natürliche Auslese, ich steh nicht so auf Genforschung. Kommt, lasst mich sterben."

Das würdest du garantiert *nicht* sagen! Du würdest Gott, Allah, dem Idioten, der den armen Spender umgefahren hat oder sonst wem dafür danken - wie jeder andere normale Mensch auch. Aber bei anderen Leuten muss man natürlich dagegen sein. So eine ekelhafte, dreckige Doppelmoral, da verspüre ich echt das Bedürfnis, meinen Mageninhalt spontan zu entleeren.


----------



## myxir21 (7. April 2011)

Ich will lange leben. Bin atm 25, am Ende meines Ingenieursstudium (Informatik) und habe schon vieles gesehen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl trotzdem noch nichts von der Welt gesehen zu haben.



Es gibt noch so vieles was ich unternehmen möchte. Um das zu realisieren müsste ich ca 200 Jahre alt werden O_o



Die "Zucht" von Organen befürworte ich ebenfalls. Schon alleine um die ganze kriminellen Machenschaften welche atm mit Organen getrieben werden einzudämmen.


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2011)

Wie will man denn so viel Menschen unterkriegen? In Indien, China leben schon viel zu viele Menschen und dann wenn jeder bis 200 Jahre alt werden soll, dann aber gute Nacht.


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

ein ausgetauschtes organ bringt noch kein ewiges leben ... es erleichtert nur dein jetziges leben um einiges (EDIT: wenn du jz krank bist)...ich weiß ned wie immer alle darauf kommen dass man dann ewig lebt....

würde ich jz eine bauchspeicheldrüse bekommen würde sich mein leben nicht verlängern sondern sich einfach angenehmer gestallten und ich müsst ned immer auf alles achten was ich tue bzw. beim sport aufpassen dass ich umkippe ...


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, das ist bei den Leuten völlig normal. Wie ich schon schrieb: Leute, deren größtes medizinisches Problem die Fettpolster auf den Rippen sind, sind absolut nicht fähig, sich in eine solche Lage reinzuversetzen.


Ahja und Du bist die Perfektion in Person und weisst natürlich bei jedem hier, was er bereits in seinem Leben erlebt hat?



> Hey Davatar, was würdest du denn machen, wenn dein Herz versagen würde und du glücklicherweise von einem Unfalltoten eins bekommen könntest. Würdest du sagen: "Ne, wir leben eh schon alle zu lange, Menschen werden halt einfach zu alt. Krankheiten sind natürliche Auslese, ich steh nicht so auf Genforschung. Kommt, lasst mich sterben."
> 
> Das würdest du garantiert *nicht* sagen! Du würdest Gott, Allah, dem Idioten, der den armen Spender umgefahren hat oder sonst wem dafür danken - wie jeder andere normale Mensch auch. Aber bei anderen Leuten muss man natürlich dagegen sein. So eine ekelhafte, dreckige Doppelmoral, da verspüre ich echt das Bedürfnis, meinen Mageninhalt spontan zu entleeren.


Zuerst mal finde ichs absolut daneben, dass Du mir eine Doppelmoral unterstellst, ohne meine persönlichen Hintergründe oder überhaupt mich selbst auch nur ansatzweise zu kennen!
Dazu kommt, dass ich von Organ*ZÜCHTUNG* und nicht von Organspende schreibe, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied! Und ehrlich gesagt würd ich lieber sterben, als mir ein fraglich gezüchtetes Herz einpflanzen zu lassen, auch wenn Du mir das nicht glauben magst. Das hat etwas mit persönlicher Einstellung zu tun und für mich persönlich ist der Tod nichts Schlimmes. Aber darauf möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehn, da dies hier dann wieder zu nem Philosophie/Religions-Thread wird, was schlussendlich in der Schliessung folgern wird (und das will ja keiner hier).

@Neritia: Es liegen ja wohl Welten zwischen einer normalen Behandlung mittels Medikamenten und/oder Geräten und einer Transplantation eines gezüchteten Organs. Ich würde weder nem Kind, noch nem 80-Jährigen eine Behandlung durch Medikamente, medizinische Geräte oder Organtransplantation verweigern. Von mir aus darf sogar ein Kettenraucher ne Lunge haben, wenn sich ein Spender finden lässt. Aber wenns um gezüchtete Organe geht kann das Kind noch so süss und arm sein, das rechtfertigt einfach keine Organzucht! 


Bezüglich Doppelmoral: Was mich anwidert sind Leute, die über Leichen gehen, um anderen Leuten zu helfen. Auf die Frage, wiviele Leute durch den Tod einer einzelnen Person überleben können gibts für mich nur eine Antwort: Kein Tod rechtfertigt das Überleben eines anderen Menschen, es sei denn, eine Person opfert sich freiwillig!


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie will man denn so viel Menschen unterkriegen? In Indien, China leben schon viel zu viele Menschen und dann wenn jeder bis 200 Jahre alt werden soll, dann aber gute Nacht.



Die hätten doch eh nicht das Geld dazu...

als ob man das für alle menschen frei verfügbar macht...

Auch wenn man 300 alt werden kann, spielt Geld immer noch die zentrale rolle.


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Neritia: Es liegen ja wohl Welten zwischen einer normalen Behandlung mittels Medikamenten und/oder Geräten und einer Transplantation eines gezüchteten Organs. Ich würde weder nem Kind, noch nem 80-Jährigen eine Behandlung durch Medikamente, medizinische Geräte oder Organtransplantation verweigern. Von mir aus darf sogar ein Kettenraucher ne Lunge haben, wenn sich ein Spender finden lässt. Aber wenns um gezüchtete Organe geht kann das Kind noch so süss und arm sein, das rechtfertigt einfach keine Organzucht!



naja ich würde ewig auf der liste stehen bis ich eine bauchspeicheldrüse bekommen würde die mir das leben erleichtert...warum? weil ja meine therapieformen sooooooo toll sind und ich dadurch zum glück ja nicht trotzdem später erblinden kann oder meine nieren versagen oder sonstiges...und warum? weil ich eine krankheit habe mit der ich mehr oder minder normal leben kann (bis auf die paar aussetzer beim sport wenn ich umkippe und dann ins kh muss oder oder oder) ich möchte nicht in der haut eines menschen stecken der jahre lang auf eine niere wartet und nur weil manche es verwerflich finden? ich habe den glauben daran dass ich mal wieder normal leben kann (also ohne ständige kontrollen beim arzt, ohne dauernde angst ich könnt ja doch irgendwo mal umkippen wenn ich alleine bin etc.) aufgegeben...auch wenn die chancen da wären...aber wir können sie ja nicht nutzen...weil man gleich glaubt man verschafft der menschheit damit ewiges leben...und auch wenn ich auf dich jetzt egoistisch wirke, bei meiner gesundheit bin ich egoistisch.

und du glaubst doch nicht dass man da so "plantagen" machen wird oder? das wird denk ich mal schon gut geregelt werden, dass da weniger missbrauch betrieben werden kann als jetzt mit organhandel...


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2011)

Früher oder später wird man einen Weg finden, Deine Bauchspeicheldrüse zu therapieren ohne sie ersetzen zu müssen. Das ist der Weg, den man einschlagen muss und nicht die Züchtung von Organen.

Und ja, ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass man Plantagen machen würde. Ob das nun Organe aus Töpfen oder ausschlachtbare Menschen wären ist dann ne andere Frage, aber sowas würde garantiert gemacht werden. Vermutlich nicht bei uns, dafür beispielsweise in Afrika.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass ich von Organ*ZÜCHTUNG* und nicht von Organspende schreibe, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied!



Du hast sinngemäß geschrieben: Ich bin gegen Organzüchtung, weil ich Krankheiten für eine notwendige Auslese halte und weil die Menschen schon überdurchschnittlich lange leben. Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Durch neue Organe schenkt man nur jungen Leute neue Leben. Niemand pflanzt einem 70-jährigen eine Niere ein. Das wird nie gemacht, keine Chance. Also kann man wohl kaum von "Lebensverlängerung" reden. Und was die Krankheiten angeht: Wenn du tatsächlich aus dem Grund gegen Züchtung bist, bist du auch gegen Spenden, denn die beheben nämlich genau das: Krankheiten. 

Und ich glaube kaum, dass man eine unterdurchschnittliche Hollywood-Produktion als Mahnmal für die künftige Menschheit heranziehen muss.



> Früher oder später wird man einen Weg finden, Deine Bauchspeicheldrüse zu therapieren ohne sie ersetzen zu müssen. Das ist der Weg, den man einschlagen muss und nicht die Züchtung von Organen.



Und wie erreicht man das? Indem man mit befruchteten Eizellen herumspielt. Fast alle medizinschen Neuerungen sind auf die Gentechnik zurückzuführen. Das trifft auch auf Züchtung zu. Wo ist da denn ein signifikanter Unterschied?


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du hast sinngemäß geschrieben: Ich bin gegen Organzüchtung, weil ich Krankheiten für eine notwendige Auslese halte und weil die Menschen schon überdurchschnittlich lange leben. Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Durch neue Organe schenkt man nur jungen Leute neue Leben. Niemand pflanzt einem 70-jährigen eine Niere ein. Das wird nie gemacht, keine Chance. Also kann man wohl kaum von "Lebensverlängerung" reden. Und was die Krankheiten angeht: Wenn du tatsächlich aus dem Grund gegen Züchtung bist, bist du auch gegen Spenden, denn die beheben nämlich genau das: Krankheiten.
> 
> Und ich glaube kaum, dass man eine unterdurchschnittliche Hollywood-Produktion als Mahnmal für die künftige Menschheit heranziehen muss.
> 
> ...



dankeschön  das wollt ich eigentlich auch schreiben ....

früher oder später ist ne gute aussage ich tippe eher auf später da eben genau der punkt genforschung, züchtung, etc in unserer gesellschaft einen schlechten stellenwert haben...und versuch mal bei deinem auto den vergaser oder sonstiges zu reparieren ohne ihn auf kurz oder lang auszutauschen  
meine bauchspeicheldrüse ist mittlerweile in meinem körper nutzlos... es wird nix mehr produziert was irgendwie wichtig ist...also kaputt, ende, game over sozusagen... 
mittlerweile muss ich mit einer pumpe rumlaufen (eine weit aus bessere therapieform als mit pen bei dem man sich das gewebe kaputt macht und nach jahren verwachsungen bekommt wie es bei mir der fall war) aber trotzdem ist es noch keine Heilung sondern nur eine andere möglichkeit meinem körper das zu geben was er braucht, und warum dann ned gleich durch eine komplette bauchspeicheldrüse? klar forschen sie an anderen methoden aber zur zeit steckt die forschung fest da es eben ethische bedenken gibt...inselzellentransplantation wäre angeblich der schlüssel zum erfolg...aber darf man ja auch ned da man diese entweder einen anderen menschen entnehmen müsste (was ein mordsteurer aufwand ist) oder sie eben züchten müsste... also wieder den zonk gezogen XD


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Durch neue Organe schenkt man nur jungen Leute neue Leben. Niemand pflanzt einem 70-jährigen eine Niere ein. Das wird nie gemacht, keine Chance. Also kann man wohl kaum von "Lebensverlängerung" reden.


Das glaubst Du ja wohl selbst nicht oder? Geld regiert die Welt! Natürlich wird sich, wer sichs leisten kann, Zuchtorgane einsetzen lassen. Gibt ja schon heute viele Leute, die sich was vergrössern und/oder verkleinern lassen und dabei gehts ja noch nicht mal um Gesundheit, sondern nur ums Aussehen.



> Und was die Krankheiten angeht: Wenn du tatsächlich aus dem Grund gegen Züchtung bist, bist du auch gegen Spenden, denn die beheben nämlich genau das: Krankheiten.


Wenn Du natürlich immer nur meine Aussagen auseinander pflückst und den Sinn zweckentfremdest, führt das hier zu gar nichts. Ich habe geschrieben, dass WENN man Organe züchten KÖNNTE, die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung (die heute schon zu hoch ist), noch enorm vergrössern würde und dadurch eine extreme Überbevölkerung (die wir ja eigentlich heute bereits haben) begünstigt würde. Daher MÜSSTE eine entsprechende Familienpolitik eingeführt werden, um dem entgegenzuwirken.
Bei einer Organspende hingegen verzichtet eine Person auf eine entsprechende Lebensqualität, um einer anderen Person damit zu helfen. Warum sollte ich da was dagegen haben? Und gegen Organzüchtung bin ich hauptsächlich, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass sie im grossen Stil missbraucht würde.



> Und ich glaube kaum, dass man eine unterdurchschnittliche Hollywood-Produktion als Mahnmal für die künftige Menschheit heranziehen muss.


Zuerst mal ist das ein guter Film, alleine schon durch die Story, sowie den genialen Schauspieler Ewan McGregor und sexy Scarlett Johannson, zu der ich wohl nichts weiter sagen muss und warum sollte man nicht? Ausserdem, die Vergangenheit zeigt doch, dass die Menschen schon immer danach gestrebt haben, den Tod zu bezwingen und dass ihnen praktisch jedes Mittel dazu recht ist.


----------



## Konov (7. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zuerst mal ist das ein guter Film, alleine schon durch die Story, sowie den genialen Schauspieler Ewan McGregor und sexy Scarlett Johannson, zu der ich wohl nichts weiter sagen muss und warum sollte man nicht? Ausserdem, die Vergangenheit zeigt doch, dass die Menschen schon immer danach gestrebt haben, den Tod zu bezwingen und dass ihnen praktisch jedes Mittel dazu recht ist.



Wirklich? Ich hab viel mehr den Eindruck die meisten Menschen wollen ihre Leben einfach nur um jeden Preis verbessern, aber das sich jemand sein Leben auf ewig verlängern will, hört man ausgesprochen selten. ^^


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich hab viel mehr den Eindruck die meisten Menschen wollen ihre Leben einfach nur um jeden Preis verbessern, aber das sich jemand sein Leben auf ewig verlängern will, hört man ausgesprochen selten. ^^



das glaube ich auch, ich würde (selbst wenn ich mir ein organ nachdem anderen austauschen lassen könnte) nicht ewig leben wollen, und darum gehts ja im grunde auch ned bei der organzucht (zumindest bei dem was ich darüber gelesen habe) es geht rein darum dass die lebensqualität von menschen die eine besondere einschränkung haben verbessert wird. und das problem ist leider dass man den bedarf nicht mit spenden von anderen decken kann...und ich glaube auch Ceiwyn spricht sich nicht für ewiges leben sondern für eine verbesserung der lebensqualität von kranken aus. (ich bin mal so frech und nehme das einfach an)

ich glaube viele können sehr wohl darüber nachdenken was es heißen würde für die erde wenn menschen ewig leben (überbevölkerung etc) und man spricht den wunsch nur aus, weil man im hinterkopf eine ahnung hat dass es nie so weit kommen wird...


----------



## BlizzLord (7. April 2011)

Um ewig den Untergang der Zivilisation zu betrachten?

Nene.


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Um ewig den Untergang der Zivilisation zu betrachten?



So in der Art, wobei ich denke, dass sich die Menschheit, wenn ihr nicht bald der Knopf aufgeht, in spätestens 100 Jahren selbst zerstört hat.


----------



## Topfkopf (7. April 2011)

Alle die gegen Organzüchtung sind sollen mal zu Eltern gehen der Kinder gestorben sind weil nicht rechtzeitig ein Spenderorgan da war. Dann halten die nämlich auch schön den Mund und labern nich son mist von wegen spenden is ok züchten is scheiße. ATM, wenn kein Spender da ist (inkompatible blutgruppe, abstoßungsreaktion usw, muss nicht am zahlenmäßigen mangel liegen), dann verreckt des Kind halt. Ok, dann isset aber wenigstens gut und natürlich gestorben, und ist nicht auf dreckige, böse züchtungsweise am Leben erhalten worden... ja ne is klar. 

Außerdem sollten diese Leute mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen. Wenn die Menschen plötzlich 300 und mehr Jahre alt werden könnten, und auch die Muskeln (welche ja auch eine Art organ sind) bei altersschwäche ausgetauscht werden können, dann können wir ganz andere Ziele erreichen. Erde? Scheiß auf die gottverdammte Erde. Mars, Venus, Merkur usw. Das sind dann unsere neuen Planeten die wir dann besiedeln. Überleg doch mal, wenn ein wissenschaftler sich 150 Jahre mit Antriebstechnik im Weltall beschäftigt, dann wirkt in 200 Jahren die Enterprise auf Warp 9.9 wie ne Oma ohne Beine! Dann fliegen unsere Shuttles in 20 Minuten zum Mond. Und Shuttles gibs dann mehr als genug, sind ja genug erfahrene Leute da, mit 200 Jahren erfahrung im Shuttlebau. Die bauen dir son Teil in 3 Monaten zusammen, weil die wissen wies geht, und das erforderliche Werkzeug vorhanden ist. Dann werden wir wahrscheinlich auch schon längst Rohstoffe für solche Bauvorhaben "züchten" können, durch manipulation der atomarenstruktur der Gegenstände. Da wird deine Frühstücksmarmelade zum Stahlträger, nur durch Manipulation der Kerne. 

In Zukunft ist so vieles möglich. Wir wandeln das Licht der Sonne in Strom um, wir waren shcon auf dem Mond, es gibt Menschen die monatelang im Weltraum leben, und das alles können wir noch toppen, und selbst da könnten wir uns selbst überbieten wenn wir mehr zeit haben das zu tun. Ein Wissenschaftler der sich von seinem Studiumsabschluss mit ca. 30 (mehrfache studien usw.) bis zu seinem 350. Geburtstag immer nur mit seinen Spezialgebieten beschäftigt, der arbeitet extremst viel effizienter in diesen 320 Jahren, als es unsere wissenschaftler heute in derselben Zeit können, da er sein wissen für über 300 Jahre einsetzen und weitergeben kann. Unsere Jungs heute haben dazu maximal 50 Jahre, dann is ende. 

Das sind nur so die Dinge die ihr überseht, weil ihr zu kurz denkt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Das sind nur so die Dinge die ihr überseht, weil ihr zu kurz denkt.



Ein wenig wie Du mit unserer Netiquette, wa? Entfernst Du die Beleidigungen selber oder darf ich den Post löschen?


----------



## Topfkopf (8. April 2011)

Da bitte. Das Wort "Scheiße" ist keine Beleidigung sondern umgangssprache, von daher hab ich das stehen lassen.


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Hmm vielleicht in der tiefsten Bronx (soll jetzt nicht heißen das du dort herkommst), aber in meinem Umfeld gehört dieses Wort nicht zur "Umgangssprache". Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Das sind nur so die Dinge die ihr überseht, weil ihr zu kurz denkt.




dein eifer in ehren,aber ich denke derjenige der zu kurz und zu einfach denkt  das bist du...
kannst du psychologische auswirkungen vorhersehen bei menschen die unsterblich sind?gibts dann immer noch mit 50 die midlifecrisis und wird die dadurch erhöht das man plötzlich unsterblich ist?werden viele grössenwahnsinnig?würden viele nicht vlt wesentlich langsamer arbeiten weil sie ja alle zeit der welt hätten?würden die meisten nicht lethargisch werden aufgrund ihrer unendlichen lebensspanne?nur mal so am rande aus psychologischer sicht.das kann doch noch gar keiner absehen...
oder denken dann schon viele über krieg nach weil die auch eins und eins zusammen zählen können und schnell feststellen das die nahrungsmittel der erde nicht für alle unsterbliche reichen werden...was meinst du wie schnell z.b. die führunsgspitzen der weltmächte auf solche probleme reagieren würden und nicht wenige (vlt auch gerade china wegen ihrer grossen einwohnerzahl) gewalt und krieg als lösung vorschlagen würden...

dann das problem rohstoffe.selbst wenn die menschen ab nächstes jahr unsterblich wären,bräuchten die vlt noch 50 jahre um ein überlichtantrieb zu entwickeln.der wenn er vlt fertig ist,gar kein treibstoff mehr hat mit dem er hier von der erde starten kann...oder projekte zu finanzieren um allein den mond zu kolonialisieren wäre gigantisch.wer soll das geld aufbringen?wie lange dauert sowas das aufzubringen?auch wenn wir unsterblich wären wäre das geld nicht gleichzeitig im gleichen maßstab uendlich vorhanden.würde unsterblichkeit auswirkungen auf die börsen in der welt haben?wären wir pleite bevor sich ein gemeinsamer plan zur kolonialisierung des mondes realisieren könnte?

wahrscheinlich gäbe es noch einige probleme,die ich hier nicht mal erahne...von daher solltest du von deiner micky-maus-ideologie auf realität schalten und nicht hollywood-scifi-produktionen als zukunftsvision ansehen


----------



## Potpotom (8. April 2011)

Über so einen 300-Jahre-Quatsch braucht man eigentlich garnicht nachdenken da unser Gehirn mit der heutigen Lebenserwartung oftmals schon überfordert ist. Und das will sicher niemand "austauschen, züchten oder sonstwie manipulieren".

Phantasie... unterhaltsam und interessant, aber mehr ist es halt auch nicht.


----------



## Shaila (8. April 2011)

Ich finde es ja ironisch, dass ausgerechnet die Unsterblichkeit des Menschen, die Menschheit vernichten würde. Man könnte meinen, Unsterblichkeit ist ein unbegreifbar weiter Fortschritt. Die Menschheit wäre aber in der momentanen Lage in meinen Augen nicht reif für diesen Fortschritt. Seht euch die Welt doch an. Wir sind nicht unsterblich und dennoch gibt es unzählige Konflikte auf der Erde. Diese sind ganz unterschiedlich geprägt. Da geht es um Rohstoffe, hier um Geld. Woanders geht es um das "nackte Überleben" und wieder wo anders fühlen sich Religionen oder Völkergruppen diskriminiert oder benachteiligt. Unterdessen gibt es Länder in denen sich die Menschen nach Freiheit sehnen und ein blutiges Massaker bekommen.

Unterdessen leiden Millionen von Menschen an Hunger oder Durst. Viele Menschen leben unterhalb der Armutsgrenze. In vielen Ländern werden die Menschenrechte missachtet, dazu zählt allein schon die Durchführung der Todesstrafe. Manche Länder stehen sich bis auf die Zähne bewaffnet gegenüber und warten nur so auf einen Kriegsgrund. Dazu kommen die ganzen Umweltprobleme: Klimawandel, Artensterben, Versauerung der Meere, Anstieg des Meeresspiegels, Ausbreitung der Wüsten und Abholzung von Wäldern sowie allgemeine Umweltverschmutzung. Denkt mal daran, wo unser Müll gelagert wird. Apropo Müll, den Atommüll haben wir ja auch noch und er wird immer mehr.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, man könnte diese ohnehin schon furchtbare Liste noch viel weiter führen. Hält man sich diese Probleme vor Augen, dann ist es nahezu lächerlich und naiv zu glauben, der Mensch wäre bereit für ein ewiges Leben. Es wäre ganz klar der sichere Untergang. Wenn die Menschen sich schon jetzt, in ihrem kleinen unbedeutendem Leben abschlachten wegen Geld, wegen Macht, wie soll die Welt dann bitte schön aussehen, wenn die Menschen auch noch ewig leben?

Man könnte ja meinen, es lohne sich eh nicht in einem kurzen Leben für Macht und Geld zu kämpfen und dennoch ist genau das der Alltag. Was also wenn wir ewig leben?

Um überhaupt so eine Möglichkeit in Betracht zu ziehen, müssten so unvorstellbare technologische und vor allem soziale Fortschritte gemacht werden, welche zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nahezu unvorstellbar sind. Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es solange Konflikte geben wird, wie es auch Gegensätze und unterschiedliche Interessen geben wird: Arm und Reich, Mächtig und Schwach, Christentum/Islam oder andere Religionen die sich gegenseitig nicht aktzeptieren. Das wären so Gegensätze.

Die Lösung wäre eigentlich nur das Unvorstellbare: Die Welt müsste sich einig werden, als Ganzes zusammengefasst werden, als quasi ein Land mit einer Regierung. Die Menschheit müsste sich endlich als Einheit begreifen und nicht länger in Nationalitäten denken. Klingt nach Schwachsinn und es ist in der momentanen Situation auch Schwachsinn aber irgendwann muss es auf diese Einigung hinauslaufen oder aber auf unseren Untergang. Denn sonst wird es immer unterschiedliche Interessen geben. Und selbst nach dieser "Einigung" würde es noch Gegensätze geben.

Im Grunde gab es ja bis jetzt diesen Weg, die EU ist ja quasi auch schon ein Zusammenschluss von Staaten. Die UNO z.B. könnte eine Art Prototyp dieser Utopie sein. Aber so ein Rat aus Ländern wird niemals ausreichnen, aufgrund der jeweiligen unterschiedlichen Interessen. Man sieht das ja, es gibt die UNO, man kennt die Milleniumsziele. Aber man wird sie nie erreichen können, nicht solange bis es bei allen Menschen oben im Kopf *klick* macht.

Nennt mich einen Pessimisten, aber wenn nicht irgendetwas bahnbrechendes einzigartiges passiert, irgendein Ereigniss, welches die Psyche des Menschen, dessen Bewusstsein selbst verändert, dann sieht es meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schlecht für die Menschheit aus. Es gibt viele Probleme denen sich die Menschheit stellen muss. Dabei vergessen wir oft das Wichtigste: Das größte Problem sind wir selber. Das Schwierigste Problem auf dieser Erde ist es, den Kampf gegen uns selbst zu gewinnen. Wir sind unser größter Feind. Da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## schattental (8. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Lösung wäre eigentlich nur das Unvorstellbare: Die Welt müsste sich einig werden, als Ganzes zusammengefasst werden, als quasi ein Land mit einer Regierung. Die Menschheit müsste sich endlich als Einheit begreifen und nicht länger in Nationalitäten denken.



udn genau deswegen hab ich topfkopfs post kritisiert,weil das utopie bleiben wird...es sei denn,um das fantastische weiterzuspinnen und den kreis zu den hollywood-filmen zu schliessen,in der genau der von dir angesprochene zustand eingetreten ist,wir würden von aussen angegriffen werden...von den sogenannten aliens...sodass die menschen sich gegen den angreifer zusmmenschliessen müssten,unter einer führung,gemeinsam,zusammen...

da so was aber nur im kino stattfindet wird das neben der unsterblichkeit reine fantasy bleiben...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2011)

Es ist ein Kindermärchen, von *einer* globalen Welt mit einer Regierung zu sprechen. Dafür sind die Unterschiede - wirtschaftlich, kulturell, gesellschaftlich, sozial, geistig und moralisch - viel zu groß. Schaut euch allein mal die Staatssformen in der EU an: Wir haben parlamentarische, präsidentielle und semipräsidentielle Republiken und konstitutionelle und parlamentarische Monarchien. Und hunderte verschiedene moralische Werte. Ich glaube eher daran, dass es die EU nicht mehr lange gibt. Jetzt will noch Portugal 90 Milliarden, danach folgt Spanien, dann Italien und noch später England und Frankreich... okey das ist nicht das Thema hier. Trotzdem: Globales Denken funktioniert nicht, weil damit automatisch die Kompetenzen - und damit die jeweiligen Verfassungen und Grundrechte - und die kulturellen Eigenschaften der Völker beschnitten werden.


----------



## Shaila (9. April 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> udn genau deswegen hab ich topfkopfs post kritisiert,weil das utopie bleiben wird...es sei denn,um das fantastische weiterzuspinnen und den kreis zu den hollywood-filmen zu schliessen,in der genau der von dir angesprochene zustand eingetreten ist,wir würden von aussen angegriffen werden...von den sogenannten aliens...sodass die menschen sich gegen den angreifer zusmmenschliessen müssten,unter einer führung,gemeinsam,zusammen...
> 
> da so was aber nur im kino stattfindet wird das neben der unsterblichkeit reine fantasy bleiben...







Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist ein Kindermärchen, von *einer* globalen Welt mit einer Regierung zu sprechen. Dafür sind die Unterschiede - wirtschaftlich, kulturell, gesellschaftlich, sozial, geistig und moralisch - viel zu groß. Schaut euch allein mal die Staatssformen in der EU an: Wir haben parlamentarische, präsidentielle und semipräsidentielle Republiken und konstitutionelle und parlamentarische Monarchien. Und hunderte verschiedene moralische Werte. Ich glaube eher daran, dass es die EU nicht mehr lange gibt. Jetzt will noch Portugal 90 Milliarden, danach folgt Spanien, dann Italien und noch später England und Frankreich... okey das ist nicht das Thema hier. Trotzdem: Globales Denken funktioniert nicht, weil damit automatisch die Kompetenzen - und damit die jeweiligen Verfassungen und Grundrechte - und die kulturellen Eigenschaften der Völker beschnitten werden.



Ich habe ja bewusst erwähnt, dass es eine Utopie ist. Eben aus den genannten Gründen. Aber ich will damit eigentlich nur eines sagen: Es wäre in meinen Augen die einzige Möglichkeit die Probleme der Menschheit wirklich in den Griff zu bekommen. Gleichzeitig müssten sich eben diese von dir genannten mit weiterentwickeln bzw. verändern. Die Wirtschaft, die Kultur, die Gesellschaft. Deswegen erwähnte ich ja ausdrücklich: Dies ist im Moment schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich bzw. nahezu unvorstellbar. Das kommt einem vor wie das Umlegen eines Schalters und plötzlich wäre alles toll. Es wird für extrem lange Zeit eine Utopie bleiben, eher wahrscheinlich für immer. Aber dennoch wird sich die Globalisierung weiter ausdehnen, das ist in meinen Augen eigentlich nur die logische Konsequenz aus unseren Handlungen. Ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet muss jeder selbst wissen.

Andererseits gibt es in unserer Geschichte ja viele Dinge, über die man in der Vergangenheit genau so gedacht hat. Man denke z.B. an die Mondlandung. Die hatte damals in meinen Augen sicherlich den gleichen Stellenwert, wie die hier genannte Utopie. Man sollte sich da nie so ganz eindeutig festlegen finde ich, wer weiss, was noch so auf uns zukommt. Vielleicht passiert schon Morgen etwas, was wir bisher für unmöglich gehalten haben. Ich bin halt einfach der Meinung, man kann diese Probleme nur in den Griff bekommen, wenn man global denkt, ansonsten kratzt man immer nur an der Oberfläche der Probleme.

Und um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen: "Dafür sind die Unterschiede - wirtschaftlich, kulturell, gesellschaftlich, sozial, geistig und moralisch - viel zu groß." Genau deshalb ist ein ewiges Leben im Moment völlig unvorstellbar im Bezug auf die genannten Punkte. Die Menschen würden sich endgültig selbst zu Grunde richten.


----------



## B1-66ER (10. April 2011)

Ob ich ewig Leben wollen würde?
Ganz klares JA!

Ich finde es einfach zu "traurig", nie miterleben zu können, was nach mir passiert. Was aus der Welt wird, der Menschheit.
Und ewig auf irgendwelchen Beerdigungen von Familienmitgliedern oder Freunden abzuhängen erledigt sich auch mit der Zeit, weil es die irgendwann mal nicht mehr gibt (Freunde oder Familie).
Klar, die ersten paar hundert Jahre könnte es schon problematisch sein, doch man würde sich irgendwie daran gewöhnen und damit arrangieren.
Wenn jetzt ein Freund oder jemand aus meiner Familie sterben würde, wäre ich schon traurig ... aber darüber kommt man hinweg, das Leben geht weiter.
Für mich zumindest *g*

Wenn ich unsterblich wäre, würde ich durch die Welt umherwandern (wortwörtlich) und mir Notizen machen, wie sie sich verändert.
Ab und zu Menschen bei ihren kleinen und nichtigen Problemen helfen.
Gegenstände ansammeln, in einer gigantischen Lagerhalle, die Zeugnisse von längst vergangenen Tagen ablegen.
Und auf keinem Fall jemand erzählen, ich bin unsterblich.
Ich wäre sowas wie ein Wächter der Zeit, Hüter allen Wissens, Bewahrer der Rasse Mensch.
Und am Ende der Zeit würde ich dann aus einer Raumstation die letzten Atemzüge der Erde miterleben, wie in einer Folge von Dr. Who.
Irgendwann wäre ich dann der letzte Mensch im Universum.
Entweder klon ich mir dann eine neue Menschenrasse oder ich hock dann auf meinem eigenen Planeten, vielleicht in einem Museum mit einer Sammlung von Sehenswürdigkeiten und Kuriositäten einer ausgestorbenen Rasse
und würde ausserirdischen Weltraumabenteurern davon erzählen.

Oder ich spiel das gleiche Spiel wieder und durchstreife das Universum, bis zum ende aller Tage.
Bis sich alles in einem grellen Lichtblitz aufgelöst hat und ich allein im Nichts schwebe.
Und Millionen Jahre später wäre ich dann Augenzeuge bei der Entstehung eines neuen Universums durch ein erneuten Urknall.
Oder alles kommt ganz anderes und zu Lebzeiten der Menschen wird noch die Zeitmaschine erfunden ... dann reise ich durch die Zeit, denn die ist ja bekanntlich unendlich.
Die Zeitmaschine hätte dann die Form einer alten, britischen Telefonzelle *g*

Wer weiß, vielleicht entwickel ich mich durch mein angehäuftes Wissen im laufe der Jahrtausenden zu einem höheren Wesen ... alles ist möglich, wenn man unsterblich ist.

Soviel zum Thema von mir.


----------



## Neritia (10. April 2011)

daaa guckt aber wer gerne dr. who xD


----------



## Stevesteel (11. April 2011)

Ja


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Habe nun, ach! Philosophie,
Juristerei und Medizin,
Und leider auch Theologie!
Durchaus studiert, mit heißem Bemühn.
Da steh’ ich nun, ich armer Tor!
Und bin so klug als wie zuvor;
Heiße Magister, heiße Doktor gar,
Und ziehe schon and ei zehn Jahr
Herauf, herab und quer und krumm
Meine Schüler an der Nase herum –
Und sehe, dass wir nichts wissen können!


----------



## Laxera (12. April 2011)

bah - geh mir weg, goethes "faust" (mag des werk net, musste des in der schule lesen und habe mitlerweile 3 inszenierungen im theater gesehen (2x mit schule und einmal mit meinen eltern))

und stimmen tut das auch net (wir wissen zu 100% mehr als die menschen vor 150 jahren wussten (allein was genetik angeht, jetzt nimmste noch physik etc. dazu d.h. natürlich kann man "was wissen"....)

zurück zu goethe:

erklärt mir mal was an dessen werken so bahnbrechend sein soll (für mich sind die meisten dieser "klassiker" der literatur einfach net toll, sorry, aber lieber eine geile science fiction oder fantasy story (merry shellys - frankenstein oder bram stokers - dracula, wenn wir schon bei älteren werken sind von mir aus, aber net goethe, schiller, lessing oder wie sie alle heißen....eine kleine ausnahme mache ich bei klassikern: william shakespear  (habe von dem romeo und juliet gelesen, im original englisch, weil ich sehen wollte ob des geht 

mfg LAX
ps: will immer noch ewig leben (allein die zeit die ich dann für "nichtige dinge" hätte währe es mir wert...nennt mich "assozial" aber von mir aus geht die welt unter, solange ich des net mit machen muss (soll nicht heißen das ich die menschheit hasse oder das ich deren ende herbeiführen würde, wenn ich könnte) d.h. solange ich des überlebe
pps: die menschheit würde sich net noch eher zu grunde richten als heute, selbst wenn wir unsterblich währen....auch konflikte würden nicht mehr so verbittert geführt, weil man ja zeit hat, ich meine warum sollte man sich "kloppen" wenn man langfristig planen kann und dadurch vll auch das erreicht was man - durch "gekloppe" - früher erreicht bzw. heute erreichen "muss" weil man sonst z.B. die früchte der eigenen arbeit nicht mehr sieht? - ich stimme dem zu, das die lebensqualität höher währe, wenn wir alle sehr lang leben würden, schon allein (wie oben schon erwähnt) weil sich auf allen gebieten "echte" experten finden würden, die immer besser werden würden d.h. ich währe dafür
anmerkung zur geeinten menschheit: nix klick, sorry, nennt mich nen pessimisten aber des kann nur passieren, wenn alle "nicht-demokraten" und alle "unterdrücker" (z.B. auch diese "frauen müssen schleier tragen, dem mann dienen und dürfen net arbeiten"-arschlöchter (z.B. aus dem arabischen raum)) tot sind - und nennt mich vermessen bzw. einen verrückten kriegstreiber, aber das währe auch gut so! (weiß gott, ich wünsche mir keinen krieg aber einen anderen "ausweg" sehe ich auch nicht, vor allem wenn in vielen "unzivilisierten" ländern immer mehr menschen leben (diese brauchen raum, nahrung etc.) und die "zivilisierte" (westliche) welt zwar raum und nahrung hat, aber a) keinen rein lässt (was auch verständlich ist, denn IMHO sind wir nicht da um die probleme anderer länder zu lösen, vor allem, weil die für "unsere" lösungen nicht empfänglich sind (!) bzw. nicht bereit sind, sich in der beziehung zu ändern, das man von "zivilisation" sprechen kann (finde z.B. der iran ist ein primitiver und radikaler staat, ganau wie nord-korea, kuba, birma etc.) und b) nicht bereit ist einfach von unserem wohlstand (selbst den wir bzw. unsere vorgänger erwirtschaftet haben (kommt mir jetzt net mit "kolonialzeit", vorallem weil germany kaum kolonien hatte und auch weil für viele dieser länder die kolonialzeit eine blütezeit war!) - ich sehe nicht das z.B. afrika uns geholfen hat, als es uns schlecht ging bzw. als wir am abgrund standen (während der industriellen revolution, nach beiden weltkriegen, während der öl-krisen etc.) d.h. warum sollten wir denen helfen, vor allem: die da unten bekämpfen sich zum teil schon seit sehr langer zeit und frieden wird ja nicht mal versucht zu erreichen es gibt da länder in denen man durchaus gut leben könnte, aber man bekämpft sich ja lieber anstatt das man das AK-47 an die wand hängt und anfängt statt munition (und noch mehr AK-47s etc) pflüge und saatgut etc. kauft d.h. die sollen allein klar kommen
und noch was: ein angriff von aussen würde auch nur so lange helfen wie die bedrohung aufrecht gehalten wird....wenn des vorbei ist, würden die überlebenden (falls es keine staaten mehr gibt bzw. die überreste der vorherigen staaten) wieder anfangen mit ihren "kleinlichen" streitereien etc. (und nen neuen streit-grund gäbe es auch: alientechnologie, falls welche überlebt hätte!)


----------



## Seleno (12. April 2011)

Ewiges leben, lol, fragt sich nur wo, unsere Erde geht grad den bach runter, Naturkatastrophen, Kriege und Unglücke wo man nur hinsieht, und ein 3. Weltkrieg wird bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. 

Ich habe mich nach dem plötzlichen Tod meiner Eltern und meiner Freundin auch viel mit dem Thema Tod und ewiges Leben ausseinander gesetzt, nach meinem heutigen kenntnisstand darüber wäre ewiges Leben theoretisch wohl schon möglich, durch stoppen der Telomerase und der daraus resultierenden Apoptose aber es wäre a.) keine wirkliche Unsterblichkeit da man durch Krankheiten/Unfälle immer noch sterben könnte und b.) glaube ich nicht das wir es, auch wenn beides bei Mäusen schon vor langer Zeit gelungen ist, jemals auf Menschen übertragen können, dafür sind wir Menschen viel zu komplex und unsere Wissenschaftler net intelligent genug. Ich mein wie lange wird von Wissenschaftlern weltweit schon behauptet "In 10 Jahren werden wir alle ewig Leben" oder "Wer Heute 50 ist wird zu den ersten gehören die Unsterblich sein werden" etc. das gleiche auch bei Krankheiten wie HIV etc. "In 10 Jahren wird es eine Impfung gegen HIV geben", diese 10 Jahre sind jetzt seitdem ich das zum ersten mal gehört habe schon 3 mal vorbei, und jedes Jahr heisst es aufs neue "In 10 Jahren..."


----------



## RockZwerg (12. April 2011)

Leider haben wir in Grammatik und Sprache dafür abgebaut..gell Laxera.

Ewiges Leben? Nein danke. Warum? Erstens erlebt man dann nie was nach dem Leben kommt...vielleicht ist das dort ja noch viel schöner. Zweitens wird es arg einsam. Stellt Euch mal vor, ihr habt die einzig wahre Liebe gefunden und ihr wisst ganz genau, die stirbt irgendwann. Das "Spielchen" müsstet Ihr in alle Ewigkeit spielen. Was wollt ihr mit unendlicher Zeit anfangen? RIFT- und WoW-Server werden runter gefahren nach einigen Jahrzehnten. Euer Lerneifer lässt mit der Zeit auch nach. Jeden Flecken der Erde habt ihr schon zwei mal persönlich gesehen. Keine Ziele mehr, die man erreichen könnte. Einziger sinnvoller Zweck des unendlichen Lebens: In eine Raumkapsel hocken und schauen wie weit man kommt.

Übrigens wen es beruhigt: Lt. christlichem Glauben ist nur unsere Hülle sterblich, unsere Seele jedoch unsterblich. Also...freude, freude.


----------



## Shaila (12. April 2011)

RockZwerg schrieb:


> Leider haben wir in Grammatik und Sprache dafür abgebaut..gell Laxera.
> 
> Ewiges Leben? Nein danke. Warum? Erstens erlebt man dann nie was nach dem Leben kommt...vielleicht ist das dort ja noch viel schöner. Zweitens wird es arg einsam. Stellt Euch mal vor, ihr habt die einzig wahre Liebe gefunden und ihr wisst ganz genau, die stirbt irgendwann. Das "Spielchen" müsstet Ihr in alle Ewigkeit spielen. Was wollt ihr mit unendlicher Zeit anfangen? RIFT- und WoW-Server werden runter gefahren nach einigen Jahrzehnten. Euer Lerneifer lässt mit der Zeit auch nach. Jeden Flecken der Erde habt ihr schon zwei mal persönlich gesehen. Keine Ziele mehr, die man erreichen könnte. Einziger sinnvoller Zweck des unendlichen Lebens: In eine Raumkapsel hocken und schauen wie weit man kommt.
> 
> Übrigens wen es beruhigt: Lt. christlichem Glauben ist nur unsere Hülle sterblich, unsere Seele jedoch unsterblich. Also...freude, freude.



Zu deinem Beispiel mit der Liebe. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Gefühlskälte durch eine hohe Aktivität im Gehirn verursacht werden kann. Wenn man wirklich ewig leben könnte, dann hätte man unendlich viel zeit, sich unendlich viel Wissen anzueignen. Man hätte unendlich viel Zeit über seine Probleme und über die Probleme anderer nachzudenken. Man hätte unendlich viel Zeit, sich mit sich selbst auseinanderzusetzen und nicht zuletzt mit der Menschheit selbst und deren Probleme. Irgendwann wird man unweigerlich zu dem Punkt kommen, dass die Probleme unserer Zeit nicht unter Beachtung sämtlicher moralischen Werte lösbar sind.

Sollte man ewig leben können, so vermute ich, dass der Mensch mit der Zeit Emotionen immer weniger Bedeutung zukommen lassen wird. "Gefühlskälte" wird zunehmen. Ich denke, man würde die Dinge mit der Zeit einfach logischer betrachten und sich weniger von Gefühlen "irritieren" lassen. Man würde immer wieder Vergleiche ziehen, in wie fern das momentane Problem irgendwann schon einmal aufgetreten ist in der ewigen Lebenszeit und wie es damals gelöst wurde oder aber was dessen Ausgang war. Das würde eben auch bedeuten, dass der Liebe vielleicht weniger Bedeutung zukommt.

Es ist doch wie jetzt auch schon. Wenn wir uns durch und durch allein von Mitgefühl, von Liebe, Mitleid und anderen wichtigen moralischen Werten leiten lassen würden, dann wäre dies wohl oder übel genau so schlimm, als wenn wir komplett auf diese Werte verzichten würden. Wenn wir uns ausschließlich von solchen Werten leiten lassen würden, dann gäbe es kein Fortschritt, keine Entwicklung, keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Der Mensch würde auf einem punkt verharren, weil Fortschritt, Entwicklung usw. eben nun mal auch zum Teil aus Egoismus entstehen.

Deswegen denke ich aber eben auch, der Mensch würde untergehen. Er würde auf die Werte komplett verzichten, was den Untergang bedeuten würde.


----------



## Littelbigboss (12. April 2011)

Ich weis das klingt jetzt menschen feindlich aber die menschheit ist böse nicht alle aber viele ich meine wir zerstören unseren planeten mit voller absicht wir töten uns gegenseitig für geld. Ich würd drauf wetten das ein mensch für genug geld seine eigene Familie töten würde...und es giebt noch viele andere sachen an der menschheit auszusetzten. Wir hätten es nicht verdient unsterblich zu sein.


----------



## Shaila (12. April 2011)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> Ich weis das klingt jetzt menschen feindlich aber die menschheit ist böse nicht alle aber viele ich meine wir zerstören unseren planeten mit voller absicht wir töten uns gegenseitig für geld. Ich würd drauf wetten das ein mensch für genug geld seine eigene Familie töten würde...und es giebt noch viele andere sachen an der menschheit auszusetzten. Wir hätten es nicht verdient unsterblich zu sein.



Muss ich dir zum Teil widersprechen. Ja, die Menschen haben eine böse Seite und doch, jeder Mensch ohne irgendeine Ausnahme hat eine böse Seite. Es gibt keine "guten" und "bösen" Menschen. Das ist eine Wunschvorstellung. Es ist der simple Versuch, Dinge einfacher zu erklären, wie wir es so oft tun. Der Mensch denkt in sehr vielen Lebensbereichen in Schubladen bzw. Schwarz/Weiß. Man spricht von *den* Deutschen, *den* Franzosen, *den* Engländern. Man spricht von *den* Hellfarbigen und *den* dunkelfarbigen. Man spricht von *den* Europäern und den Asiaten. Man spricht von *der* Politik, von *den* Konzernen, von *dem* Volk, von *dem* Bürger. 

Dabei lässt sich keiner dieser genannten Bereiche verallgemeinern in meinen Augen. Man kann z.B. schlicht und ergreifend nicht sagen, dass sich Deutsche so und so verhalten und zwar alle. Dieses Denken ist veraltet. Anderes Beispiel: Man kann nicht sagen: Die Politik ist böse oder die Konzerne sind böse, weil garantiert nicht jeder der genannten Bereiche böse ist.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Ich habe es hier in einigen Threads mit ähnlichem Inhalt schon manchmal erwähnt. Ein Mensch verkörpert sowohl "Gut" als auch "Böse". Wie denn sonst kann man sich all die vielen Gegensätze in unserer Welt überhaupt erklären? Davon abgesehen: Etwas "Gutes" setzt ja erst einmal etwas "Böses" vorraus und umgekehrt. Und wer definiert "Gut" und "Böse"? Man hat ja im Allgemeinen eine bestimmte Vorstellung von Gut und Böse. "Gut" definiert sich über Liebe, Mitgefühl, Hilfsbereitschaft, Gleichberechtigung usw. während sich "Böse" eher über Brutalität, kaltblütigkeit, Arroganz oder Gleichgültigkeit definiert. Für beide Seiten gibt es natürlich noch eine Vielzahl an weiteren typischen Moralvorstellungen.

Ob ein Mensch nun "Gut" oder "Böse" ist, hängt von seinem Umfeld ab. Was für Einflüsse wirken auf einen Menschen. Dazu kommt die Frage, wer etwas als "Gut" oder "Böse" betrachtet. Ein Beispiel: Mobbing. Ein 13 jähriger Junge wird unermüdlich fertig gemacht, aber so richtig. Er leidet so unter dem Mobbing, dass er die Last des Lebens nicht länger tragen will. Während die Mobber in seinen Augen "Böse" sind, finden die Mobber es oft lustig und sind sich der Folgen nicht bewusst. Das Mobbingopfer beschließt Rache und will sich dem "Bösen", also den Mobbern, entledigen. Das Mobbingopfer war vielleicht vor der Rache an den Mobbingopfer in der Position des "Guten". Nach der Tat ist das Mobbingopfer der "Böse". Die ursprünglichen Täter sind die Unschuldigen, die "Guten".

Und so findet man es überall auf unserer gesamten Welt. Unser Umfeld und unsere gesamte Einstellung zu uns, den Menschen und der Welt selber erschaffen unsere Vorstellungen von "Gut" und "Böse", unsere Moralvorstellungen, unsere Ideale. Der Faktor "Gut" und "Böse" hat dem Menschen überhaupt erst den "Aufstieg" zu einer "Macht" ermöglicht. Das Böse IST Teil unserer Natur, mit all seinen Eigenschaften. Der erste Schritt, Böses zu bekämpfen, wäre also zu erkennen, dass es ohnehin ein Teil von uns ist. Ein Teil, ohne den der Mensch wie bereits gesagt noch heute auf der Stufe des Affens wäre.

Außerdem: Wer bestimmt den, ob es der Mensch verdient zu leben? Gott? Wenn wir es nicht verdienen, wieso sind wir denn dann hier? Oder denkst du wir haben es nicht verdient zu leben? Musst du dann nicht auch sagen: "Ich habe es nicht verdient zu leben?

Wir dürfen nicht unsere eigene Natur, unser eigenes Wesen leugnen. Wir dürfen uns nicht davor Verstecken, man muss offen darauf zugehen, es begreifen und damit richtig umgehen. Eine Balance zwischen Gut und Böse herstellen.


----------



## schattental (12. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sollte man ewig leben können, so vermute ich, dass der Mensch mit der Zeit Emotionen immer weniger Bedeutung zukommen lassen wird. "Gefühlskälte" wird zunehmen. Ich denke, man würde die Dinge mit der Zeit einfach logischer betrachten und sich weniger von Gefühlen "irritieren" lassen. Man würde immer wieder Vergleiche ziehen, in wie fern das momentane Problem irgendwann schon einmal aufgetreten ist in der ewigen Lebenszeit und wie es damals gelöst wurde oder aber was dessen Ausgang war. Das würde eben auch bedeuten, dass der Liebe vielleicht weniger Bedeutung zukommt.



genauso würde ich das auch sehen.der mensch würde zu einer art maschine werden...
wenn man alles, wirklich alles, 1000 mal,100000 mal oder 1 million mal gemacht hat verliert alles seinen reiz..egal ob freundschaft, liebe,hass,rache,fürsorge...alles würde zu einer gigantischen lethargie führen und nichts würde sich der unsterbliche mehr ersehenen als den eigenen tod...
genau wie unser gehirn den begriff unendlichkeit nicht ermessen kann so ist es auch bei der unsterblichkeit...


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> wenn man alles, wirklich alles, 1000 mal,100000 mal oder 1 million mal gemacht hat



Vollkommen unmöglich. Selbst wenn sich jemand alles Wissen der Welt aneignen könnte und alle Erfahrungen gemacht hätte, wäre in dieser Zeit schon wieder so viel neues entstanden dass er es eben wieder nicht hätte. 


Falls ihr den Film "The Man From Earth" noch nicht kennt - schaut ihn auch an. Hat damit zu tun und ist absolut brilliant. Und: Bloß nicht irgendeine Beschreibung/Plot-Zusammenfassung lesen bevor ihr in schaut, dann könnt ihr es gleich lassen.


----------



## Seleno (12. April 2011)

RockZwerg schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal vor, ihr habt die einzig wahre Liebe gefunden und ihr wisst ganz genau, die stirbt irgendwann



Ich find es Lustig das einige hier davon ausgehen das sie - sofern es denn jemals möglich ist - die Unsterblichkeit dann nur für sich alleine erlangen werden, und alle anderen verrecken weiterhin irgendwann.....


----------



## The Reptil (12. April 2011)

Gut / Böse
Moralisch / Unmoralisch

das sind Bewertungen die erst ihn der Gesellschaft entstehen und sich auch laufend verändern 
von daher würden sich diese fragen auch in einer Gesellschaft mit aufgehaltener oder stark verzögerten Alterung sehr ändern was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist

auf unsere momentanen Leistungen auf diesem Gebiet können wir ja nicht wirklich stolz sein


----------



## Sofox // Milom (12. April 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum ich gerne unsterblich wäre ist, das ich gerne mal die weitere Entwicklung der Menschheit beobachten würde und neues zu lernen. Ich würde wirklich gerne wissen, ob wir jemals das All bereisen können und was in anderen, weit entfernten Galaxien liegt, was wir noch alles erforschen werden etc.. Ansonsten seh ich eigentlich keinen Grund ewig leben zu wollen.



Bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung^^ dachte echt nicht, dass ich jemanden mit der gleichen Einstellung hier finden würde..

Aufjedenfall hast du recht, weil einfach das größte Interesse nur darin bestünde, das ganze Neue einfach zu erleben


----------



## Neritia (13. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man hätte unendlich viel Zeit über seine Probleme und über die Probleme anderer nachzudenken. Man hätte unendlich viel Zeit, sich mit sich selbst auseinanderzusetzen und nicht zuletzt mit der Menschheit selbst und deren Probleme.



Ich weiß ned das hört sich nicht sehr verlockend an xD da bleib ich dann doch lieber sterblich, mit Gefühlen und dem guten Gewissen irgendwann als Regenwurm wiedergeboren zu werden 

Natürlich würde man mit der Zeit einfach abstumpfen aber ich glaube auch, dass es sehr unbefriedigend sein wird die ganze Zeit zu "lernen" die Menschheit entwickelt sich immer weiter und man wird glaub ich nie an ein Ende kommen wo man sagen kann: So jetzt habe ich alles gelernt und kann mich auf die faule Haut legen. Für mich als manchmal zu ehrgeiziger Mensch und Perfektionist würde das bedeuten im Jahre 2526 würde ich in irgendeiner Anstalt vergammel weil ich mich selbst nicht zufrieden stellen kann.

Außerdem ist ist mein jetztiges Leben so wie es ist passend, ich hab zwar meine Probleme und Hürden zu überwinden, aber ich denke mir auch würde ich ewig Leben würd ich mir auch eine Ewigkeit Zeit lassen diese zu lösen bzw. zu überwinden und dann könnte das ein ziemlich langweiliges ewiges Leben werden. 
Ich stelle mir ewiges Leben eher langweilig als Aufregend vor, denn dann kann man mal sagen: ne heute nicht ich bleib mal lieber im bett ich hab doch eh noch Ewigkeiten Zeit. Aber da wir unserer Sterblichkeit bewusst sind versuchen wir das beste aus unserer Zeit rauszuholen, zumindest bei mir so.

und vielleicht ist das Leben als Regenwurm gar nicht so übel


----------



## bkeleanor (13. April 2011)

Nein, nicht als Mensch.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. April 2011)

Hmm einen Negativen Punkt hab ich noch:

Böse Menschen(*hust* Bush und co.) würden dann auch ewig leben. :/

Also lieber nicht!


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir ewiges Leben eher langweilig als Aufregend vor, denn dann kann man mal sagen: ne heute nicht ich bleib mal lieber im bett ich hab doch eh noch Ewigkeiten Zeit. Aber da wir unserer Sterblichkeit bewusst sind versuchen wir das beste aus unserer Zeit rauszuholen, zumindest bei mir so.




genau,seh ich genauso...ich bleib dabei:ewiges leben wäre ein Fluch statt ein Segen


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> Ich weiß ned das hört sich nicht sehr verlockend an xD da bleib ich dann doch lieber sterblich, mit Gefühlen und dem guten Gewissen irgendwann als Regenwurm wiedergeboren zu werden
> 
> Natürlich würde man mit der Zeit einfach abstumpfen aber ich glaube auch, dass es sehr unbefriedigend sein wird die ganze Zeit zu "lernen" die Menschheit entwickelt sich immer weiter und man wird glaub ich nie an ein Ende kommen wo man sagen kann: So jetzt habe ich alles gelernt und kann mich auf die faule Haut legen. Für mich als manchmal zu ehrgeiziger Mensch und Perfektionist würde das bedeuten im Jahre 2526 würde ich in irgendeiner Anstalt vergammel weil ich mich selbst nicht zufrieden stellen kann.
> 
> ...



Da stelle ich mir auch die interessante Frage, wie viel ein Mensch überhaupt lernen kann? Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann einen Punkt, wo nicht mehr geht, wie bei einer Computerfestplatte, wenn der Speicher voll ist. Gibt ja noch so einige Geheimnisse rund um unser Gehirn. Das würde mich echt mal interessieren, aber man kann es ja im Prinzip nicht testen, weil eben niemand ewig lebt.


----------



## legend codename (13. April 2011)

*Man kann sich ewig Leben irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Ich finde die Vorstellung irgendwie gruselig. Alles muss irgendwann ein ende haben.*


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir auch die interessante Frage, wie viel ein Mensch überhaupt lernen kann? Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann einen Punkt, wo nicht mehr geht, wie bei einer Computerfestplatte, wenn der Speicher voll ist. Gibt ja noch so einige Geheimnisse rund um unser Gehirn. Das würde mich echt mal interessieren, aber man kann es ja im Prinzip nicht testen, weil eben niemand ewig lebt.



Auch das Gehirn hat ja eine gewisse Speicherkapazität. Was nicht gebraucht wird, fliegt raus. Weißt du noch, was du in der 3. Klasse so in Reli durchgenommen hast? Das wurde bei mir nämlich gar nicht erst gespeichert. Wäre die Kapazität unendlich, gäbe es ja keinen Bedarf Unwichtiges zu löschen.


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auch das Gehirn hat ja eine gewisse Speicherkapazität. Was nicht gebraucht wird, fliegt raus. Weißt du noch, was du in der 3. Klasse so in Reli durchgenommen hast? Das wurde bei mir nämlich gar nicht erst gespeichert. Wäre die Kapazität unendlich, gäbe es ja keinen Bedarf Unwichtiges zu löschen.



Hmm, ich bin aber überzeugt, dass dieses Wissen noch irgendwo vorhanden ist. Es ist da, wir können vielleicht nur nicht auf dieses Wissen zurückgreifen. Genauso kann ich mich noch heute sehr dunkel und schwammig an Dinge erinnern, wo ich vielleicht 4 oder 5 Jahre alt war. Es sind nicht viele Ereignisse, aber dennoch kann ich mich daran erinnern, wenn ich will. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen Weg auf dieses "uralte" Wissen zurückzugreifen, wir wissen nur noch nicht wie? Also ich würde mich jedenfalls nicht darauf festlegen, dass wir eine begrenzte Kapazität im Gehirn haben.

EDIT: Zumindest nicht in unserer momentanen Lebensspanne.


----------



## Laxera (13. April 2011)

ok, dann bin ich jetzt egoistisch, ihr die ihr net ewig leben wollt könnt weiter "sterblich" bleiben (also im sinne von: man stirbt durch alterung) und wir anderen (vor allem: ICH  ^^) gönnen uns den "unsterblichkeits-cocktail" (oder ähnliches) wenn es denn mal erfunden wird und wir bis dahin noch leben)


mfg LAX
ps: warum sollte man letargisch werden nur weil man nimmer stirbt - sicher, man würde sich vll mehr zeit mit "dingen" lassen und vll auch weniger risiken eingehen, aber: man hätte auch zeit wirklich gigantische projekte zu beginnen (und auch deren vollendung zu erleben!) wie zum beispiel die forschung an einem FTL-Antrieb oder falls des net möglich ist, an cryostasis ....will das weltall sehen, die welt ist mir zu klein - nur leider komme ich von hier net weg (gibt kein raumschiff das ich auch als solches bezeichnen würde, des was die nasa etc. haben sind keine wirklichen raumschiffe, damit kommste ja net mal zum mond  ausserdem sind die kriterien für astronauten zu streng (mich würden die schon wegen zahnblomben und brille aussortieren 
pps: nein, das gehirn kann vergessen d.h. wenn was nimmer so wichtig ist, dann vergisst man halt was - und schäden produziert das auch nicht....noch dazu: die leistungsfähigkeit des gehirns ist UNBEKANNT (vor allem: das gehirn "wächst" ja, d.h. wenn du viel rein packst verzweigt es sich immer mehr, schafft verknüpfungen und wer weiß, vll würde es sich ja "erweitern" wenn es "voll" ist?) d.h. ich sehe keinen grund, warum man nicht das wissen von jahrhunderten da rein packen könnte!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. April 2011)

> ausserdem sind die kriterien für astronauten zu streng (mich würden die schon wegen zahnblomben und brille aussortieren



Das ist auch mein Traum, irgendwann komm ich mal ins Weltall. Hatte sogar schon vor, deswegen Astrophysik zu studieren, aber da kommen wirklich nur die allerbesten Spezialisten hoch. Als Zivilist hat man eh kaum eine Chance. Wobei es in ein paar Jahren wohl Touri-Reisen bis 200 Km Höhe geben soll, also in die Grenze zum luftleeren Raum.


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ps: warum sollte man letargisch werden nur weil man nimmer stirbt - sicher, man würde sich vll mehr zeit mit "dingen" lassen und vll auch weniger risiken eingehen, aber: man hätte auch zeit wirklich gigantische projekte zu beginnen (und auch deren vollendung zu erleben!)
> 
> d.h. ich sehe keinen grund, warum man nicht das wissen von jahrhunderten da rein packen könnte!




dein optimismus in ehren lax,aber ich glaub den meisten ist de begriff unsterblich doch etwas zu vage hier im thread...

ich will das nochmal mit dem vergleichbaren begriff unendlich in zusammenhang bringen...unendlich...wir klammern uns mit unseren kleinen gehirnen an maßstäbe mit denen wir etwas anfangen können,aber wir können so was abstraktes wie unendlich einfach udn schlicht nicht begreifen...wieviele lichtjahre fliegt man in einen richtung um das ende zu erreichen?eine million?100 millionen?1 Milliarde?man wäre immer noch nicht am ende.es kommt noch eine galaxie und noch und noch eine.und was kommt dahinter????wo ist das ende?es gibt kein ende...fangt nicht an darüber nachzudenken.etwas unendliches können wir uns einfach nicht vorstellen mit unseren endlichen begriffen

udn unsterblich fixieren wir auch sofort auf zeiträume wie 50,100 oder 500 Jahre...wir vergleichen das mit projekten die wir schaffen können udn was wir entdecken können...typisch für unser in endlichen rahmen denkenden gehirn...
ABER unsterblich bedeuten zeiträume von beispielsweise 50 MILLIONEN Jahre..

ich denke ein unsterblicher würde im laufe seiner zeit sich von dem letzten anker in dieser dimension, von seiner menschlichen hülle, trennen und als reine energie mit dem universum verschmelzen...halt so,als wenn wir sterben


----------



## cubator (14. April 2011)

Praktisch gesehen ist "unendlich" doch nur eine Definition. Soetwas kommt meiner Meinung nach in keinem Universum praktisch vor. Gleiches Beispiel "unsterblich".

Sicher lebt man länger als alle anderen. Aber für immer? Das funktioniert alleine von der Theorie her nicht, selbst wenn man ein Lichtwesen oder Vampir oder sonstetwas wäre. 

Und auf der Erde ewig leben ist doch garnicht so lang. Spätestens in 200 Jahren haben wir es geschafft durch unsere Dummheit den Planeten in die Luft zu jagen.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2011)

cubator schrieb:


> Und auf der Erde ewig leben ist doch garnicht so lang. Spätestens in 200 Jahren haben wir es geschafft durch unsere Dummheit den Planeten in die Luft zu jagen.


Ne, wir Menschen sind wie die Kakerlaken: hart im Nehmen. Uns wirds noch lange geben.


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

cubator schrieb:


> Praktisch gesehen ist "unendlich" doch nur eine Definition. Soetwas kommt meiner Meinung nach in keinem Universum praktisch vor.




ähm...und was kommt hinter dem letzten Universum?


----------



## Neritia (14. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...und was kommt hinter dem letzten Universum?



die drölf


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> die drölf




und dahinter?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2011)

Du landest in einem vertrackten Möbiusband 

Wenn du ans ende kommst, bist du wieder am anfang...

Und was sind schon 50 Millionen Jahre... 100 Millionen... das sind kosmische Peanuts...
Ich will sehen wie das Universum stirbt und ein neues beginnt, was dort alles passiert und wie es dann mit diesem endet...

Eine Unendliche Geschichte voller Abenteuer! Überall passiert etwas... niemals steht irgendwas still... vom kleinsten Teilchen zu kompletten Galaxien... *unendliches Wissen*, wer da nicht gierigen Sabber bekommt... ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Neritia (14. April 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine Unendliche Geschichte voller Abenteuer! Überall passiert etwas... niemals steht irgendwas still... vom kleinsten Teilchen zu kompletten Galaxien... *unendliches Wissen*, wer da nicht gierigen Sabber bekommt... ich weiß nicht...



um unendliches Wissen aneignen zu können müsstest du rein theoretisch unendlich oft wiedergeboren werden  und immer als etwas/jemand anderes... denn jeder mensch denkt, empfindet, ließt, verhält sich anders und auch tiere haben diese angewohnheit individuen zu sein 

deshalb bin ich für die wiedergeburtsvariante  ich wollt schon immer wissen was sich so ein regenwurm denkt XD


----------



## Laxera (14. April 2011)

naja ich rechne bei unsterblichkeit net in jahrtausenden  (sondern schon in 100.000 jahre und mehr - und ja, das ende des universums würde ich gerne erleben und das in nem raumschiff - sodass ich auch da bin, wenn es von neuem beginnt  (falls es das tut, noch ist das ja nicht bewiesen 

ach ja zu: sterbliche hülle aufgeben/zu energie werden, sofern ich des bewusst auslösen könnte nix dagegen, aber das sterben des selbe ist glaub ich net (wer weiß ob es dann net wie "CUT" zu ende ist, wie ein "film"?....sorry, das lässt meiner meinung nach viel zu viel offen und wissen tut es auch keiner, daher: will ich net haben....lieber SEHR, SEHR LANG LEBEN  gibt nur eines was ich dabei nicht haben wollte: mich selbst nicht töten zu können, für den fall das die recht haben die meinen das man irre werden würde etc. 

mfg LAX
ps: mit dem universum verschmelzen? - das universum kann mir gestohlen bleiben, ich bleibe lieber exakt so wie ich jetzt bin
pps: noch was was ich nicht gerne hätte im bezug auf unsterblichkeit: körperlichen verfall aka. von maschinen am leben gehalten werden und das unendlich lange, aber nicht fähig mich zu bewegen oder eben es miterleben zu müssen wie ich langsam "zu stein" werde d.h. sich immer weniger rühren zu können etc. (bis man eben an ner maschine hängt)


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich für die wiedergeburtsvariante  ich wollt schon immer wissen was sich so ein regenwurm denkt XD




das will ich dir sagen...
zum tagesablauf:"hmmmm,hier grab ich mich aber gerne durch die erde..." 
und
 " ach heute hab ich lust auf sex.ich werde es mal mit mir selbst treiben(stichwort zwitter)"...


und nach einer gewissen Zeit entweder variante 1:"oh was ist denn das für ein gefiedertes wesen.der sieht irgednwie hungrig aus.ich...aaaarghh..."
oder 
variante 2:"oh was ist das für ein gigantischer schatten der über mich fällt.das...aaaarghh...."


ich denke das leben ist nich so aufregend als wurm...ist ja auch die unterste stufe der wiedergeburt,mein ich mich zu erinnern...


----------



## Neritia (15. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das will ich dir sagen...
> zum tagesablauf:"hmmmm,hier grab ich mich aber gerne durch die erde..."
> und
> " ach heute hab ich lust auf sex.ich werde es mal mit mir selbst treiben(stichwort zwitter)"...
> ...



vlt is so ein wurm aber auch ned gerade blöd  man weiß es ned XD niemand kann sich in ein wurm versetzen da wir selbst nicht der wurm sind...

da fällt mir ein: nichts ist wahr alles kann man aushandeln xD


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ps: mit dem universum verschmelzen? - das universum kann mir gestohlen bleiben, ich bleibe lieber exakt so wie ich jetzt bin



war von mir ein wenig prosaisch dargestellt...
aber was passiert denn mit dir nach deinem tod?der körper zerfällt,aber dein wesen,deine seele oder energie oder wie du das auch immer nennst lebt *meiner meinung nach* weiter, denn das universumn besteht aus energie.und du wirst nach dem tod wieder ein teil davon.udn dann such dir irgendeine religion aus ob du wiedergeboren wirst oder im paradies landest...


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> vlt is so ein wurm aber auch ned gerade blöd  man weiß es ned XD niemand kann sich in ein wurm versetzen da wir selbst nicht der wurm sind...



stimmt,niemand kann sich da reinversetzen,aber der grösse des gehirns nach zu urteilen wird ein wurm wohl nie ein nobelpreis gewinnen,sondern sich eher nach den existentiellen dingen orientieren wie fressen und gefressen werden...


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Du landest in einem vertrackten Möbiusband



pah,dann reaktivier ich kirk und picard...und ggf halt macgyver wenns kompliziert wird...


----------



## Morwenth (15. April 2011)

Also, an den Tagen, wo ich merke, dass ich älter geworden bin und schneller zu- als abnehme und beim Sport nich mehr so fit bin und die Augen schnell müde werden und und und... da fände ich Unsterblichkeit gepaart mit ewiger Jugend schon ganz cool.

In zweiter Linie kommen dann die Bedenken: Lebensmüdigkeit nach 500 Jahren? Alles schon mal gemacht, gesehen, gute Freunde und Geliebte sterben weg, Einsamkeit... könnte das so vorkommen? 

Nächster Schritt ist die Überlegung: Aber man vergisst ja auch ein paar Dinge. also doch nciht ÜBerdruss nach 1500 Jahren Lebenszeit, weil man eh die Hälfte vergessen hat?

Danach kommen dann die grundsätlziche pessimistischen Gedanken, ob es die menschliche Spezies noch geben kann oder ob a) ein Meteorit b) ein nächster Weltkrieg c) eine Naturkatastrophe d) eine Seuche uns nicht alle hinweggerafft hat. Als letzter Mensch auf einem desolaten öden Planeten, das wär unter Umständen nicht so ganz optimal. Es sei denn, wir haben vorher den Absprung zu anderen Sternensystemen geschafft, da wär ich gern dabei!


Mein Fazit bleibt dann nach Abwägung aller Details meistens, dass ich mir wünschen würde, alles zu haben: Eine Zeitmaschine für kurzweilige Ausflüge, und  Langlebigkeit gepaart mit ewiger Jugend und der Möglichkeit, zu sagen: "Es reicht, jetzt will ich aber doch mal friedlich Augen zu machen und weg sein." 
Also quasi den Zeitpunkt meines Todes selbst bestimmen bei ewig frisch bleibender Vitalität udn Gesundheit, das wär's doch! 

... nur so meine persönlichen Gedanken zum Thema. ^^


P.S.: Nachtrag:  Oder Wiedergeburt... warum nicht. Mal was anders ausprobieren.


----------



## shadow24 (15. April 2011)

Morwenth schrieb:


> Mein Fazit bleibt dann nach Abwägung aller Details meistens, dass ich mir wünschen würde, alles zu haben: Eine Zeitmaschine für kurzweilige Ausflüge, und  Langlebigkeit gepaart mit ewiger Jugend und der Möglichkeit, zu sagen: "Es reicht, jetzt will ich aber doch mal friedlich Augen zu machen und weg sein."
> Also quasi den Zeitpunkt meines Todes selbst bestimmen bei ewig frisch bleibender Vitalität udn Gesundheit, das wär's doch!
> 
> ... nur so meine persönlichen Gedanken zum Thema. ^^
> ...




find ich bisher als besten beitrag zum thema


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

gegen wiedergeburt hätte ich nix einzuwenden, wenn ich:

a) bestimmen könnte als was bzw. wer (würde gerne mal der sohn von jemanden mit reichtum, macht und einfluss sein)

b) ich nicht vergessen würde wer ich bin bzw. war

c) ich auch aus diesem "kreisel" aussteigen könnte (d.h. aufhören könnte wiedergebohren zu werden, aber jederzeit die möglichkeit hätte meine entscheidung rückgängig zu machen)

mfg LAX
ps: so lange des net geht, lieber ewig "jung" und nicht sterben müssen


----------

